# Julep: April 2013



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

So the 20th is almost  here, seems like this month has flown by. Any spoilers for April?


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hehe you took the thoughts right out of my head.  I keep looking at my calender and thinking "ONLY 9 MORE DAYS!"


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was just wondering where this thread was! Lo and behold here it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> already excited for next months box


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm rooting for an Easter Mystery Box this month!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't believe I almost forgot to look for this thread! Gosh, it is close isn't it? ðŸ˜¯


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm rooting for an Easter Mystery Box this month!


 That would be nice, not sure if my wallet would agree.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 11, 2013)

Already thgetting close? ! I'm still messing around with March colors! Lol, wonder if those rock candy polishes will be featured.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 11, 2013)

the funny part is i'm still waiting on the march box!


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 11, 2013)

> the funny part is i'm still waiting on the march box!


 So am I!


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 11, 2013)

Would LOVE a mystery box for Easter!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Already thgetting close? ! I'm still messing around with March colors! Lol, wonder if those rock candy polishes will be featured.


 I hope they are so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So am I!


 Me too, by any chance is it an it girl box? Seems like they are late shipping it girl boxes this month. I wonder if the delay would affect shipping of the April maven boxes.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 12, 2013)

I honestly don't know what to expect. I don't want anymore pastel polish, which is all I can think of them doing for the Easter/spring theme. Hopefully a super bright awesome yellow comes about though, that'd make me happy. Oh and better formula than March colors. All but that shimmery green one sits in my Julep drawer still untouched.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I honestly don't know what to expect. I don't want anymore pastel polish, which is all I can think of them doing for the Easter/spring theme. Hopefully a super bright awesome yellow comes about though, that'd make me happy. Oh and better formula than March colors. All but that shimmery green one sits in my Julep drawer still untouched.


 I was super disapointed with the formulas for March!  I was reallly looking forward to minnie, and it's just so gloopy...  sad!  Hopefully April is better!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 12, 2013)

Maybe maybe we'll get some speckled polishes a la Illamasque?  That's kind of spring-y right? I would love that.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 12, 2013)

i kind of hate the jellies and the speckled polishes... maybe pastel/neon duotone microshimmers, like julia? cindy? pastel/neon opaque glitters? i know most people aren't up for another pastel box but i love pastels and neons all year round, or neutrals. i'm into dark colors for a short while in the fall and winter.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 12, 2013)

^^^Yeah, I'm not a fan of the speckled polishes either. They just don't do it for me...


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 12, 2013)

to me, they look like a poor quality glitter coat over a pastel


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the speckles! Reminds me of eggs lol.. bleh, summer will be full of neons. I'm still loving jellies or fabulous cremes that aren't neon, but well pigmented. Maybe we'll see some Pantone colors? Or something earthy and nuetral for Earth Day? I just hope it's something I love, April is my bday month!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 13, 2013)

> to me, they look like a poor quality glitter coat over a pastel


 Yeah, I can definitely see that! I can see the egg comparison as well. Blech to neons! Actually, a neon blue might not be bad.... Black


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 13, 2013)

i realized i would probably love the speckled polishes if they were just that, and it wasn't glitter. i think a neutral beige with white, dark brown and mint speckles of varying sizes would be supa pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

I wonder if Julep will ever come out with textured polishes.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

I love the look of speckled polishes. I'm so close to splurging on an illamasque one! I figured it'd be good to have at least one in my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> right? enable me people! thats what youre here for!!!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the look of speckled polishes. I'm so close to splurging on an illamasque one! I figured it'd be good to have at least one in my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> right? enable me people! thats what youre here for!!!


 I am going to beg my husband for an Illamasqua speckled polish for my Easter basket!  So much better and healthier than candy.  I'm just waiting for another good Sephora deal!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> I am going to beg my husband for an Illamasqua speckled polish for my Easter basket! Â So much better and healthier than candy. Â I'm just waiting for another good Sephora deal! Â


 Oooh begging a significant other. Good one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ouuu I would love a polish like this! Reminds me of mini eggs. nomnomnom


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope they do! I want to try out a leather or a feather or even a concrete textured polish!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love the speckles! Reminds me of eggs lol.. bleh, summer will be full of neons. I'm still loving jellies or fabulous cremes that aren't neon, but well pigmented. Maybe we'll see some Pantone colors? Or something earthy and nuetral for Earth Day? I just hope it's something I love, April is my bday month!


 
This ^^^ I always think of the robins eggs candy and those remind me of easter which is why I thought.. "Maybe, just maybe!"

I bought Hard Candy in Sweet Tooth thinking it would be speckled.. and yeah.. not so much..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If Julep doesn't pull this one out, I'll be shelling out (get it.. eggs? WAH WAH) for the Illamasqua too!


----------



## ling168 (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope I don't forget to check the site


----------



## JC327 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just saw this




 I hope so too, there is only so many pastels you can have.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 16, 2013)

i was at walmart and checked out the polishes. they kinda look tacky although there are some neat ones that could be used as accents to look nice and fun. they also had pigments, which looked a little poor in quality, but some new cream shadows looked AWESOME. i want the midas touch gold yellow one, the pine-something green one, and possibly the wine not shade, which wasn't in stock so i'm just going off of the display.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 16, 2013)

I bought 2 of the hard candy glitter polishes- masquerade &amp; firework. Both formulas were awful to say the least- super thick- did not go on easy &amp; taking it off took me literally 1.5 hours of constant scrubbing .


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm just itching for the 20th!!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2013)

> I'm just itching for the 20th!!


 3 more days!


----------



## ling168 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 more days!


 
Me too..... those 3 days feel like an eternity!


----------



## tasertag (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope julep does some textured polishes someday. I have SO many cremes. I want to experiment.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me too..... those 3 days feel like an eternity!


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 18, 2013)

i caved! i opened a new account to order the boho glam intro box so i could get robin. i noticed it in some add-ons recently (secret store, too, i think) but it's been out of stock for months. also, i'm pretty pumped for the foot scrub. i will likely never wear stefani but i am super excited for the other two products.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i caved! i opened a new account to order the boho glam intro box so i could get robin. i noticed it in some add-ons recently (secret store, too, i think) but it's been out of stock for months. also, i'm pretty pumped for the foot scrub. i will likely never wear stefani but i am super excited for the other two products.


 I have Robin and I adore it.  Wonderful formulation!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 18, 2013)

You know you don't have to order a new box to get the intro boxes? They have them under maven exclusives so you can order them at that price any time you want... http://www.julep.com/maven-exclusive.html

I mean yes, I guess you get it at the intro price which is nice... ^^;;


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just saw this on FB before they deleted the post because they wrote "April" as "Aprit" XD. But the product for this month is going to be:





http://blog.julep.com/psst-sneak-peek-at-april-maven-product/
http://www.sephora.com/mighty-nail-cuticle-serum-P378024?skuId=1494830

I wonder if that means the colours in the boxes are going to be the ones from the Sephora store then... when Sephora had the exclusive suede colours, I think they had them for like 2-3 months before we got them in the Nov box


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on FB before they deleted the post because they wrote "April" as "Aprit" XD. But the product for this month is going to be:
> 
> ...


 They do sell the Rock Candy Glaze there :

http://www.sephora.com/rock-candy-nail-glaze-P378028?skuId=1492727

You could be on to something.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do sell the Rock Candy Glaze there :
> 
> ...


 I saw on their FB page someone got one of the rock candy colors in their Easter mystery box. So maybe someone goofed and that's what is coming for April.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 18, 2013)

i'm confused... are you guys thinking that all the products that are on sephora are going to be in the april box? most of the julep products on sephora have not ever been in stock to my knowledge.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 18, 2013)

> i'm confused... are you guys thinking that all the products that are on sephora are going to be in the april box? most of the julep products on sephora have not ever been in stock to my knowledge.


 Exactly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. But we already know that the "rock candy" polishes are coming soon. And the fact that they're on the sephora website already, (granted that sephora has gotten many new polishes before they "officially" came out) is a good indicator that we'll be getting them very soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

First FB Spoiler!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah. With that. I'll be going with It Girl, but if the rock candy is in the box, I'll be skipping :l


----------



## JC327 (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope they have the rock candy polishes. Well only 2 more days until we find out!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not into sheer polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they just don't look good to me


----------



## JC327 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not into sheer polishes
> 
> 
> ...


 You can always layer them, use white as a base or make a jelly sandwich.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can always layer them, use white as a base or make a jelly sandwich.


I don't have any jellies so I am hoping for sheers so I can make a sandwich.


----------



## casby (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll be honest-- Julep's formulas for nail polish seem random at best (I love Ginger but Laura seemed watery, the pastels from last month). I'm going to skip the Rock Candy polishes until there is a wider set of "this works well/this is crap" thoughts. It's a newish formulation for Julep and that is always problematical for most polish companies. (Hoping that the Rock Candy formula works out but I'm not spending money on them until I see results from more people)


----------



## hiheather (Mar 18, 2013)

> yeah, of course i know but i can get it for free doing that, and just pay shipping. coupon code freebox gets me robin, stefani and the warming foot scrub for $3.99


 When I did Julep canceled the order since my address had already received the promo code box...


----------



## casby (Mar 18, 2013)

If the April boxes contain the RockCandy polishes I'll be skipping -- I find that I'm disappointed by most Julep formulas and wish that I'd waited until I'd seen the reviews before I purchased them. Ginger was amazing but Laura was watery and really difficult. I just don't find Julep's formula consistant enough (and I find it off putting that I can't find very many Rock Candy reviews online even though they have been at Sephora for a while).  I really don't want the Cuticle treatment so the whole month will be a miss for me.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 18, 2013)

> When I did Julep canceled the order since my address had already received the promo code box...


 I find that a little ridiculous, what if you moved out and someone else just found Julep??


----------



## hiheather (Mar 18, 2013)

> I find that a little ridiculous, what if you moved out and someone else just found Julep??


 I'm not sure. I just know when I tried to order my mom a box and get me some add ons with it they canceled the order for the box but sent the add ons.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure. I just know when I tried to order my mom a box and get me some add ons with it they canceled the order for the box but sent the add ons.


 interesting. i've honestly done it before as i wanted to get a friend a good gift on a tight budget at the time.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the April boxes contain the RockCandy polishes I'll be skipping -- I find that I'm disappointed by most Julep formulas and wish that I'd waited until I'd seen the reviews before I purchased them. Ginger was amazing but Laura was watery and really difficult. I just don't find Julep's formula consistant enough (and I find it off putting that I can't find very many Rock Candy reviews online even though they have been at Sephora for a while).  I really don't want the Cuticle treatment so the whole month will be a miss for me.


 agreed. i've skipped the last 4 months because of their formula. i don't like any of their polishes, and just keep the sub around just in CASE there are some colors I can't say no to. and because I have jules to spend and idk what to do with them!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find that a little ridiculous, what if you moved out and someone else just found Julep??


 They match Name, Address and Credit Card numbers. 

so if any 2 of those have been used for a free box promo before, then they will cancel the order


----------



## katlyne (Mar 19, 2013)

What about if say you have a little sister that is just getting Julep? Different name, same adress and cc info? I just think there's too many maybes to cancel someones order without getting all the circumstances



> They match Name, Address and Credit Card numbers.Â  so if any 2 of those have been used for a free box promo before, then they will cancel the order


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

my roomie ordered the penny box after i did and it worked fine, we thought it'd get canceled! but my referral credit did get deleted


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What about if say you have a little sister that is just getting Julep? Different name, same adress and cc info? I just think there's too many maybes to cancel someones order without getting all the circumstances


 Really? I think its fair. People shouldn't be able to scam a generous system to get extra free boxes. You shouldn't be able to use it to send free gifts to people. Just my opinion.

Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my roomie ordered the penny box after i did and it worked fine, we thought it'd get canceled! but my referral credit did get deleted
See this seems fair to me. She ordered a box under her name with her own credit card, just the same address. It wasn't you ordering a box for her, you know?


----------



## Shanny81 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? I think its fair. People shouldn't be able to scam a generous system to get extra free boxes. You shouldn't be able to use it to send free gifts to people. Just my opinion.
> ...


I think they match it more to email addresses.  I don't know if the people that had their orders cancelled were using the same email address?  At least, that's the way it is with most sub companies


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they match it more to email addresses.  I don't know if the people that had their orders cancelled were using the same email address?  At least, that's the way it is with most sub companies


 Doubt it, its too easy to create another email address. I'm assuming they are actually looking at address/name/credit card info along with the email to prevent it. It wouldnt' be too hard to set up a filter like that in a database.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they match it more to email addresses.  I don't know if the people that had their orders cancelled were using the same email address?  At least, that's the way it is with most sub companies


 Creating a new email is easy. And unlike most companies, Julep actively doesn't want people to have multiple subscriptions. For other companies, people have them because they want multiples of the same box, but Julep you can actually buy another box from their store for the same price as the subscription box.

The only benefit from getting it directly that month is getting the addon polishes for $5 while in the store, it's ~$11. So if you wanted multiple Julep boxes and could skip what you wanted, keep what you don't, it wouldn't be benefit Julep to let people have multiple accounts. It would equate to them losing money. By addresses isn't great, but a lot of other places have "one per household" stipulations too.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 19, 2013)

The wait is almost over!! Very curious'


----------



## katlyne (Mar 19, 2013)

Didn't say it was unfair, deary. If you have a legitimate reason for the situation, e.g. a family member in the same house, its not a scam.



> Really? I think its fair. People shouldn't be able to scam a generous system to get extra free boxes. You shouldn't be able to use it to send free gifts to people. Just my opinion.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 19, 2013)

I was curious about the multiple accounts, so I asked their CS team. Here's the response:

Hi Allison,

Thank you for reaching out to us. We would be more than happy to assist you with this. You are more than welcome to have multiple accounts associated with the same billing and shipping address. However, we only allow one promotional Introductory Box per person per household. If you wanted to use a promotional code for an Introductory Box you can definitely do that, but if you wanted to purchase a second or third Introductory Box for additional subscriptions, they would need to be purchased at the full price of $19.99. Please let us know if you have any additional questions or concerns. Have a great day!

Maven Customer Service Team

1-877-651-3292
www.julep.com
Monday-Friday 8am-5pm PST
Saturday 9am-1pm PST

â€œWithout play, life just doesnâ€™t taste good.â€
-Lucia Capacchione


----------



## ling168 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was curious about the multiple accounts, so I asked their CS team. Here's the response:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for checking that. It's understandable why they do that, but I can see how it would suck.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't say it was unfair, deary. If you have a legitimate reason for the situation, e.g. a family member in the same house, its not a scam.


 Right, but how can they know if someone's reason is legitimate? They have to have a system in place to protect themselves from scammers.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 19, 2013)

my friend that I surprised with an intro box is now a maven, so please stop using the word 'scam'.


----------



## maeiland (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my friend that I surprised with an intro box is now a maven, so please stop using the word 'scam'.


 And I'll bet she used the promo code to get her first box for a penny too so technically it sort of was.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 19, 2013)

> And I'll bet she used the promo code to get her first box for a penny too so technically it sort of was.


 How exactly is that technically sort of a scam? Two people, two different accounts, two different Maven subs... I feel like you're saying out of a group of friends only one can use the code otherwise it is a scam.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think she means to say she's a maven in the sense that she bought passed her penny box and is now a loyal monthly subscriber. or I could have read that wrong


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my friend that I surprised with an intro box is now a maven, so please stop using the word 'scam'.


 How's it not though? You already knew you liked the product and that your friend would like it. I mean, I guess its not if you gave her the account and that's what she uses, but I don't think Julep intended this to be an easy way to get someone a free gift.

Abuse of these types of things is a good way to get them taken away, but I feel like we've discussed this a million times in regards to promo codes, samples, return policies, etc on this board.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 19, 2013)

Still don't see it as a scam if its two different people. Esp. In the case of getting a friend into the subscription.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still don't see it as a scam if its two different people. Esp. In the case of getting a friend into the subscription.


I think what she is implying is that the friend received 1 box for a penny (the gift) and then another box for a penny (for her actual subscription) in which case 1 person got 2 boxes for a penny a piece.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 19, 2013)

Mmmmmm. Its still not a scam unless she kept the second box for herself. And besides the friend actually subscribed afterwards


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think what she is implying is that the friend received 1 box for a penny (the gift) and then another box for a penny (for her actual subscription) in which case 1 person got 2 boxes for a penny a piece.


 Exactly. I would only really see it as a 'scam' if the friend then also used the promo to get an intro box. I understand the intentions are obviously good, but if you use the promo to gift a friend an intro box &amp; then she likes it &amp; uses the promo code to order her own intro box...technically she's getting two boxes at the promo price  OR you can look at it the other way... if you used the promo yourself &amp; then used it again to gift your friend an intro box, then you're getting two boxes at the promo price yourself, even though you're giving one away. Either way, it's against the policy on the intro box discounts. 

Like I said, obviously in this sort of situation you're not really trying to 'scam' anyone, but from a completely factual standpoint it is against the rules.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 19, 2013)

Soo... I thought the April boxes would be released today? I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soo... I thought the April boxes would be released today? I haven't seen anything yet.


 Tomorrow morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tomorrow morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait!


 Yay! Thanks. I'm traveling for work right now and thought I might have missed something


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly. I would only really see it as a 'scam' if the friend then also used the promo to get an intro box. I understand the intentions are obviously good, but if you use the promo to gift a friend an intro box &amp; then she likes it &amp; uses the promo code to order her own intro box...technically she's getting two boxes at the promo price  OR you can look at it the other way... if you used the promo yourself &amp; then used it again to gift your friend an intro box, then you're getting two boxes at the promo price yourself, even though you're giving one away. Either way, it's against the policy on the intro box discounts.
> 
> Like I said, obviously in this sort of situation you're not really trying to 'scam' anyone, but from a completely factual standpoint it is against the rules.


 

Right.. I'll just go to 4 different guy friends, make them all sign up for a penny box under a different profile and then make them give them all to me! 4 boxes for $.04!! (I am not doing that of course because I don't think it's "fair".. lol)


----------



## Lizzard (Mar 19, 2013)

I just received an email from Julep for a You Tube video about a new dry shampoo spray. Maybe this will be in the new box. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4Rd1nOXL7c&amp;feature=em-uploademail


----------



## ling168 (Mar 19, 2013)

So it'll be available tomorrow morning... or at midnight!?!?!? I'm anxious haha


----------



## katlyne (Mar 19, 2013)

Although, technically. From a "factual" standpoint, that's not against the rules. Cuz one 1 person bought the boxes ;p



> Right.. I'll just go to 4 different guy friends, make them all sign up for a penny box under a different profile and then make them give them all to me! 4 boxes for $.04!! (I am not doing that of course because I don't think it's "fair".. lol)


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it'll be available tomorrow morning... or at midnight!?!?!? I'm anxious haha


 I really hope it's midnight...


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly. I would only really see it as a 'scam' if the friend then also used the promo to get an intro box. I understand the intentions are obviously good, but if you use the promo to gift a friend an intro box &amp; then she likes it &amp; uses the promo code to order her own intro box...technically she's getting two boxes at the promo price  OR you can look at it the other way... if you used the promo yourself &amp; then used it again to gift your friend an intro box, then you're getting two boxes at the promo price yourself, even though you're giving one away. Either way, it's against the policy on the intro box discounts.
> 
> Like I said, obviously in this sort of situation you're not really trying to 'scam' anyone, but from a completely factual standpoint it is against the rules.


 no, I should've added that julep was contacted to transfer the subscription, so she paid in full for the next box


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope it's midnight...


 they usually send the emails at 8am central time


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 19, 2013)

lol i'm a new maven and obsessive about it; last time I checked at midnight, 7am and 8am eastern time. will just wait until ~10


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 19, 2013)

Last time it was updated in the store not too long after midnight. I didn't get the email until well into the next day...


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 19, 2013)

Last time it was updated in the store not too long after midnight. I didn't get the email until well into the next day...


----------



## katlyne (Mar 19, 2013)

> Last time it was updated in the store not too long after midnight. I didn't get the email until well into the next day...


 I read your name as the maraschino cherries. And now I want some.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 19, 2013)

.... so knowing me I'll check at midnight. If it has not been updated then I'll check around 11am.


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read your name as the maraschino cherries. And now I want some.


 That made me smile!!!  I'm going to tell my co-workers... no one can say my last name... so they were looking for a nickname... you gave me one!!!!!  thanks chica!!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 19, 2013)

Check their blog in an hour or so. It's always there first, before emails


----------



## katlyne (Mar 19, 2013)

Haha! Happy to be of service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> That made me smile!!! Â I'm going to tell my co-workers... no one can say my last name... so they were looking for a nickname... you gave me one!!!!! Â thanks chica!!Â


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like we've got a sneak preview!

NEONS!! All of the colors are posted here https://www.julep.com/april-maven


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like we've got a sneak preview!
> 
> ...


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 19, 2013)

OH WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Like them!!! Like them a lot!!!!!!!!


----------



## tasertag (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG IM GETTING THE WHOLE COLLECTION!! And omg they finally came out with my namesake, JANELLE...but they spelled it JANEL (oh well, beggars can't be choosers). Love neons!!!


I might upgrade too. I don't have anything like it in my collection. I AM EXCITED.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh wow. I'm very happy with this


----------



## tasertag (Mar 19, 2013)

Now I'm really glad that I skipped the Spring Mystery Box...I had a feeling I should save my $$$.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

Look what I found!

https://www.julep.com/april-maven#


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

Oops..thought it was just the pic. Didn't realize the link was there too.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 20, 2013)

OMG one is maraschino!! Psychics!!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 20, 2013)

These colors are fabulous! Now to decide which box to get!

I'm kind of new to the different types of nail polish; what is a frost finish like?


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha! Happy to be of service


 OH MAN TOO FUNNY!!! There is a maraschino cherry color!!! you predicted a color!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG IM GETTING THE WHOLE COLLECTION!! And omg they finally came out with my namesake, JANELLE...but they spelled it JANEL (oh well, beggars can't be choosers). Love neons!!!


 
At least you'll get one with your name lol


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm a little scared of the dry shampoo if I upgrade.


----------



## avonleabelle (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't decide what profile I'm want to go with month.  I'm normally It Girl but I want to try the cuticle cream and I like that blue color but I'm not a fan of orange.  Maybe there will be one month when I won't get add-ons.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little scared of the dry shampoo if I upgrade.


 I'm watching their video and kind of want to try, but Idk about not washing my hair for 3-4 days. I like 2 of the 3 colors from It Girl.... so I think I'll be switching to that this time, but I also want to try the cuticle serum.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That made me smile!!!  I'm going to tell my co-workers... no one can say my last name... so they were looking for a nickname... you gave me one!!!!!  thanks chica!!


 is it pronounced like skura-key-o? or without the S if that's not part of it. that's how it would be in Italian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2013)

To rule out that it's Hotmail log into your account.

To change your language settings in Hotmail log into your account. At the top right you'll see your name and a "cog" next to it. In the drop down menu select "*More mail settings*". Select _*Language*_ under Customizing Outlook and of course select English and scroll all the way to the bottom and click on _*Save*_. This should take care of the problem and if not then it's something on Julep's end.


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it pronounced like skura-key-o? that's how it would be in Italian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep!! you are correct!!!!  Not many can say it... I've had soooo many co workers get it wrong since I got married!  It is comical sometimes


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 20, 2013)

sadly, i'm skipping. I don't really like any of them. but I can be excited for the 20th again as soon as the 1st rolls around. =) they're not really neon if you see the swatches, except for the blue and orange.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What about if say you have a little sister that is just getting Julep? Different name, same adress and cc info? I just think there's too many maybes to cancel someones order without getting all the circumstances


 it says in the fine print that it's one per household. so technically you are not allowed to get one for a sibling.. she can get the intro box, but just not for free.

it would be very easy to make up a new name every month for free nail polish. its a sad fact that there are people out there who enjoy scamming companies on the internet, the policies julep have in place are to protect themselves.

You may have legitimately passed the free box on to a friend, but what if 1000 other people out there are getting a free box every month and selling them for profit on ebay...

prices go up, and that sucks for everybody.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

> OH MAN TOO FUNNY!!! There is a maraschino cherry color!!! you predicted a color!!!! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am GOOD! Haha


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm watching their video and kind of want to try, but Idk about not washing my hair for 3-4 days. I like 2 of the 3 colors from It Girl.... so I think I'll be switching to that this time, but I also want to try the cuticle serum.


 I just watched the video. Maybe I'd use it when I travel or camp, but I can't see myself going shampoo free beyond 2 days.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These colors are fabulous! Now to decide which box to get!
> 
> I'm kind of new to the different types of nail polish; what is a frost finish like?


 Frosts are similar to shimmers. They remind me of frost in the wintertime. I found this blog through Google that sums up the different nail polish finishes.

http://nailjuice.blogspot.com/p/nail-polish-finishes.html


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh wow. I'm very happy with this


 
This is going to be a full upgrade month for me. Oh man...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

i'm always afraid to get the full upgrade in case I would have gotten a golden box if I hadn't!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 20, 2013)

Darn it! I figured we would have some bland colors and I could pass Julep this month. I can't say no to brights! It appears Rock Candy is going to be an add on for the month. You also get it if you upgrade.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmm.. I'm normally IT girl, and I love the green and purple but can't stand that yellow.. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm.. I'm normally IT girl, and I love the green and purple but can't stand that yellow.. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kittenparty (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh man, I wish I would have skipped last month's and could do the full upgrade for this month! Definitely love the bright colors vs. the pastels.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a full upgrade month for me. Oh man...


 How much is it to upgrade to the full set? First month &amp; of course I am already in love with all of these.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 20, 2013)

I like Janel Lena, and Candy, but I don't really like any of the box combinations.  I'm also worried about trying Janel.  When I tried Joan in February, it stained my nails pretty badly.  I don't know if I want to risk it.  Though I want to try Lena, I don't know if I want to get the Boho Glam box - I don't think I could pull off Kaylen.  I also have too many oranges already.  *sighs*  Decisions, decisions...  luckily, I have some time to decide.  I'll probably be thinking about it all day (I won't be able to get onto a computer till about 6.30-7pm).  I love frosts, but there are only 3... sorta a meh month (for me).


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 20, 2013)

I *think* I want to switch my profile to CWAT this month because I love pinks and reds but I also want to try square hue....do I risk it or do I play it safe...hmmmm....


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

Selection window is up for me.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm skipping this month because instead I'm going to buy the gumdrop collection from Jessie's Girl cosmetics when they go on sale at 9am!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm skipping this month because instead I'm going to buy the gumdrop collection from Jessie's Girl cosmetics when they go on sale at 9am!


 lol I just did this. Why did I do this? Not sure. But for 24 dollars for 6 polishes...welp.


----------



## emilyd (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow...not a single item on offer interests me this month, so I skipped. I think my wallet will thank me!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I just did this. Why did I do this? Not sure. But for 24 dollars for 6 polishes...welp.


 The price is definitely right and the colors are gorgeous!





(from: http://www.phyrra.net/2013/03/jesses-girl-julie-g-frosted-gum-drops-nail-polish-review-and-swatches.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&amp;utm_medium=twitter)

I like the colors for Julep this month, but I'm just worried the formula won't be that great and I was kind of looking forward to the Rock Candy polishes. Oh well, I am digging textured polishes at the moment and can't wait to try these gumdrops.


----------



## geee (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm skipping the polishes this month the colors don't interest me, the only thing I do like is the Serum but I'll just get it at a later date.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 20, 2013)

> Frosts are similar to shimmers. They remind me of frost in the wintertime. I found this blog through Google that sums up the different nail polish finishes. http://nailjuice.blogspot.com/p/nail-polish-finishes.html


that was super helpful, thanks so much!


----------



## JamieO (Mar 20, 2013)

I wish you could just pick the colors you want and make your own box. The colors I like always come with colors I don't want! I skip almost every month for that pretty much that reason, but I really like this month's colors!! Oh, what to do.....


----------



## JamieO (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like Janel Lena, and Candy, but I don't really like any of the box combinations.  I'm also worried about trying Janel.  When I tried Joan in February, it stained my nails pretty badly.  I don't know if I want to risk it.  Though I want to try Lena, I don't know if I want to get the Boho Glam box - I don't think I could pull off Kaylen.  I also have too many oranges already.  *sighs*  Decisions, decisions...  luckily, I have some time to decide.  I'll probably be thinking about it all day (I won't be able to get onto a computer till about 6.30-7pm).  I love frosts, but there are only 3... sorta a meh month (for me).


 Yes, this is my exact dilemma!! I want Lena, but not Kaylen. I like Ally, but not so much Janel. I like Eden, but not really with Mackenzie and Abbie. If I could take those three colors and make my own It Girl Box, I would be a very happy girl!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 20, 2013)

I upgraded to the whole collection although I'm sure I'll waffle back and forth.  The only color I am not over the moon about is Janel!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The price is definitely right and the colors are gorgeous!
> 
> ...


 Its true. I think this is a better investment for me than a julep box this month.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Mar 20, 2013)

any thoughts on how the dry shampoo might be?


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm always afraid to get the full upgrade in case I would have gotten a golden box if I hadn't!


 I don't think they're having a golden box this month. It looks like they're starting the "Mystery Maven" and "Golden Tickets". Maybe this will replace the golden boxes? I'm curious to see what the "Golden Tickets" are. I think it's a good idea for them to get more people to upgrade.

And I committed to upgrading. I'm SO EXCITED!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 20, 2013)

Meh...not feeling it this month. I just don't work in an environment where I can wear a lot of brights. I like some of the colors, just not a collection. I think I'll be skipping. I think I'll go pick up the rest of the opi liquid sand polishes.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 20, 2013)

Someone mentioned there were swatches up, where can i find these?


----------



## Krendall (Mar 20, 2013)

For now I am staying with Bombshell and Lena as an add-on.  But I really want that Endless Summer set too!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned there were swatches up, where can i find these?


 The swatches were working last night but for some reason when I try to see them now, it just takes me to the homepage.

** EDIT *

This person grabbed them though!

http://polishjinx.blogspot.com/


----------



## whatsarahsaid (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi ladies...I'm new to this group but not to Julep! I am OBSESSED with this month's selection. I have a quick question...and I apologize cause it's a STUPID one! LOL! Will they be selling the new April colors in the Secret Store? For the life of me I can't remember if they sell the new colors in that month's store? LOL! And how much would they go for in the secret store?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2013)

I upgraded to the whole box because I wasn't happy that Modern Beauty was JUST the dry shampoo and cuticle pen yet I couldn't choose which other set to get since I like the majority of colors. Solution: Just get it all. LOL




*Modern Beauty*



*Boho Glam*



*Bombshell*



*Classic With A Twist*



*It Girl*



*Brights Collection*





So looking at the April Maven's page it looks like someone is going to get this as well... and knowing our lucky MUT members I'm sure it's going to be one of you ladies. LOL



​


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm upgrading for sure this month! But I think I've have enough of the "raspberry red" nail polishes.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I upgraded to the whole box because I wasn't happy that Modern Beauty was JUST the dry shampoo and cuticle pen yet I couldn't choose which other set to get since I like the majority of colors. Solution: Just get it all. LOL
> 
> ...


 I WANT THAT BAG!!!!!!! I can't express my want for that enough...


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I WANT THAT BAG!!!!!!! I can't express my want for that enough...


 DITTO!!!  It's beautiful


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

skipped, 5th month in a row


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 20, 2013)

I love the Boho Glam box!

I'm glad it does not have the dry shampoo in it because I literally got about 5 different ones of those from other sub boxes and have been forcing myself to use them up and totally think they're horrible.

Yes, they work, but it's essentially hairspray with baby powder in it, so my hair looks okay but feels TERRIBLE if I touch it. Not a fan of spray dry shampoo!

I really should not buy a box though. I'm trying to sell a huge huge box of Julep polishes that I've accumulated in the past year because one person does not need 100 nail polishes.

Hopefully I can find someone who wants them all!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To rule out that it's Hotmail log into your account.
> 
> To change your language settings in Hotmail log into your account. At the top right you'll see your name and a "cog" next to it. In the drop down menu select "*More mail settings*". Select _*Language*_ under Customizing Outlook and of course select English and scroll all the way to the bottom and click on _*Save*_. This should take care of the problem and if not then it's something on Julep's end.


 Thanks, I am going to try this.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 20, 2013)

I really love Ally. I went for the whole collection with the Freedom top coat as an add on. I'm kinda bummed they only had the purple rock candy up as an add on. If these have horrible formulas I'm done with Julep.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I upgraded to the whole collection although I'm sure I'll waffle back and forth.  The only color I am not over the moon about is Janel!


 Once you save your selections, can you edit them again before the end of the selection window if you change your mind? I am so indecisive and I love so many of these!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 20, 2013)

> Once you save your selections, can you edit them again before the end of the selection window if you change your mind? I am so indecisive and I love so many of these!


 You're able to change it as much as your heart desires until the 24th.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're able to change it as much as your heart desires until the 24th.


 Thank you!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 20, 2013)

i think i decided for now - i went Boho glam and added on Eden with Jules :]


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm always afraid to get the full upgrade in case I would have gotten a golden box if I hadn't!


 Wait...if you upgrade you have no chance of a golden box?


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

> Wait...if you upgrade you have no chance of a golden box?


 A golden box is essentially the upgrade. So no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A golden box is essentially the upgrade. So no.


 True...I wonder how it'll work now with these golden tickets and the whole "mystery maven" thing.  I upgraded, but I really hope for some strange reason that doesn't throw me out of the running to get that awesome yellow purse!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2013)

> A golden box is essentially the upgrade. So no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Except it looks like the golden boxes (which haven't been one-of-everything for a while anyway) are being replaced by Mystery Maven and Golden Tickets.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...if you upgrade you have no chance of a golden box?


 No, people have upgraded and gotten the golden box before. It's rare, but it can happen, which is great in months when the golden box != upgraded box (like in December, though I don't think anyone got the upgrade and got the golden box that month)


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't want to be a nerd and ask on their FB page...haha.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, people have upgraded and gotten the golden box before. It's rare, but it can happen, which is great in months when the golden box != upgraded box (like in December, though I don't think anyone got the upgrade and got the golden box that month)


In December I upgraded and got the golden box, the Golden box was Oprah's Favorites things that month. I am glad I got a golden box during one of the few months it wasn't the collection.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In December I upgraded and got the golden box, the Golden box was Oprah's Favorites things that month. I am glad I got a golden box during one of the few months it wasn't the collection.


You are so lucky. I want one of those white boxes but I can't justify buying one.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 20, 2013)

The jewelry boxes annoy me they are magnets for lint. Still super nice looking stacked together though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

ofc I missed this whole thread lol


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 20, 2013)

I changed my box from It girl to Bombshell this month! I'm excited to try the cuticle treatment. No upgrades though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

I honestly don't know what to choose :S


----------



## Veronica Mars (Mar 20, 2013)

I am new to Julep and MakeupTalk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I am receiving the Boho Glam starter kit and the Spring Mystery Box...I can't decide about April.  I actually love the Spring Renewal add-on more than any of the box choices themselves.  Hmmm!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Veronica Mars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am new to Julep and MakeupTalk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I am receiving the Boho Glam starter kit and the Spring Mystery Box...I can't decide about April.  I actually love the Spring Renewal add-on more than any of the box choices themselves.  Hmmm!


 Love your user name!!(OT: do you know they might be making a movie?)

Ok now that I saw swatches, I want It girl, the purple trio and Lena


----------



## Veronica Mars (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your user name!!(OT: do you know they might be making a movie?)
> 
> Ok now that I saw swatches, I want It girl, the purple trio and Lena


 The purple trio is quite pretty!  

Thanks!  I do know about the movie, I did donate to the Kickstarter campaign...I missed out on the reward I really wanted, but guess it was good for my wallet that I spent less.


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 20, 2013)

Veronica Mars: (love that show!) I totally agree with you, I like that Springtime renewal set better than any of the boxes!

I'm torn between It Girl (but I'd never use the yellow) or Bombshell (but I'm worried that I already have Marion and Joan, which are similar to Ally and Janel...)


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 20, 2013)

dang, i think i'm gonna skip...again

i already have colors similar enough to most of these, that blue in the it girl box isn't enough to get me near-duplicates 

and here i was ready to pick my box lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm really into the idea of raspberry-type purple/red colours lately. I have a lot of dark, cool-toned purples and I'm not a huge fan of reds (even though I always think they're classy... just _too boring_ for me), so it's a good compromise.

I think people wearing bright neon blues are always very chic (a la Ally) and it's fashionable, but I just hate the idea of blue nails so much. I have a complete and anguishing mental block against it, which is hilarious because I'll wear basically any green you give me, ugly or not against my skintone, and blue tends to be a more universally flattering colour.

IDK. Does anyone else have that _one colour_ (or two, three, w/e) that they just don't want to wear?

I'm still getting the Bombshell with the dry-shampoo as the addon. &gt;: I can paint Ally on my toes, which I think is cute and not weird.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm.. I'm normally IT girl, and I love the green and purple but can't stand that yellow.. Decisions, decisions.


 I'm not a big fan of the yellow either, but love the green &amp; purple! And really like the add-on color! Was planning on skipping this month, but love too many of the colors. Hope I get my mystery box soon, as I'm trying to avoid duplicates!


----------



## brandarae (Mar 20, 2013)

I switched from It Girl to Bombshell. Love the purple (I have so many purples now) &amp; I'd be okay with the green but yellow is the one color that I just can't/won't wear. I'm using my Jules - I finally have enough for a free box!


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really into the idea of raspberry-type purple/red colours lately. I have a lot of dark, cool-toned purples and I'm not a huge fan of reds (even though I always think they're classy... just _too boring_ for me), so it's a good compromise.
> 
> IDK. Does anyone else have that _one colour_ (or two, three, w/e) that they just don't want to wear?


 I feel that way about red polish. Have no problem wearing purples and blues and greens, but I just don't like pure reds. Even the raspberry is okay, but I have some kind of block when it comes to red.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really into the idea of raspberry-type purple/red colours lately. I have a lot of dark, cool-toned purples and I'm not a huge fan of reds (even though I always think they're classy... just _too boring_ for me), so it's a good compromise.
> 
> ...


 I'll wear almost any color except I find that I'm not a fan of super dark blackish burgundy's and I don't do chocolate browns. I love black polish, but for the most part I gravitate towards lighter colors and any and all things glitter.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok. Changed from it girl to CWAT and Mackenzie as an add-on. Bright pinks/corals look best on me. And a girl can never have too many reds(especially when her bf prefers her in red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I love the desciption. I &lt;3 maraschino cherries) and I just fell in LOVE with that green. Its so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm intrigued by the cuticle thing. Acetone does NOT like my cuticles. :/


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm reconsidering my decision to upgrade. I think I might go for the Bombshell Box + Candy and then do the 12 mini Zoya bottles... Whoa that would be a TON of polish this month.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Skipping this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really don't want to but we've got a lot of upcoming expenses and I just can't justify 3 polishes (I would get It Girl) for $20. 

Hopefully I can get those colors later though! Can't wait to see what you all think of them!


----------



## whatsarahsaid (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't bring myself to do wear yellows, oranges and any green other than forest green or emerald. Other than that I'm pretty open to wearing any color. Thankfully the company I work for is in the fashion industry so creativity is welcome!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

Ohhh yeahhh. My zoyas ship tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I forgot. Looks like I'm skipping. Ughhhh. :/ second month in a row



> I'm reconsidering my decision to upgrade. I think I might go for the Bombshell Box + Candy and then do the 12 mini Zoya bottles... Whoa that would be a TON of polish this month.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm thinking of going for It girl, Lena seemed interesting, but I just got my ulta order and a BL polish with it, the bright tel ish one...which I think is way prettier than Lena


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a mental block on wearing purples, with the exception of pale lavender or lilacs. 

I don't know what to chose this month!  I'm toying with the idea of upgrading, although I got rear ended yesterday by a guy with no insurance, so I'm looking at a $500 deductible.  Maybe I should just skip.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I upgraded to the whole box because I wasn't happy that Modern Beauty was JUST the dry shampoo and cuticle pen yet I couldn't choose which other set to get since I like the majority of colors. Solution: Just get it all. LOL
> 
> ...


 Hopefully it will go to one of us, I would definitely be happy with that.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully it will go to one of us, I would definitely be happy with that.


 Same here, but knowing my luck, it won't be me XD


----------



## JC327 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...if you upgrade you have no chance of a golden box?


 You can still get the a golden box even if you upgrade. But they are not doing golden boxes any more.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are so lucky. I want one of those white boxes but I can't justify buying one.


 I picked one up when the Oprah collection was on sale for $50 then  I got another one when I upgraded in February.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Skipping this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really don't want to but we've got a lot of upcoming expenses and I just can't justify 3 polishes (I would get It Girl) for $20.
> 
> Hopefully I can get those colors later though! Can't wait to see what you all think of them!


 ditto! julep is a bit overpriced for me now that i'm watching my finances...


----------



## casby (Mar 20, 2013)

I really dislike the nail serum and the yellow and green in it girl are unwearable in my daily life. I hope that Julep isn't doing bright neon-esque polishes every 4 months, they just are too unprofessional for my job.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 20, 2013)

The cuticle rollerball oil stuff Julep has now how is it? I'm super curious about the cuticle serum this month. I have poor painful peeling skin around my nails so I'm hoping it is a little miracle worker.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really into the idea of raspberry-type purple/red colours lately. I have a lot of dark, cool-toned purples and I'm not a huge fan of reds (even though I always think they're classy... just _too boring_ for me), so it's a good compromise.
> 
> ...


 I don't typically like to wear greens or browns, I have maybe 3 greens and no browns. Now blue, purple, gold and pink I cant never have too many of those.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can still get the a golden box even if you upgrade. But they are not doing golden boxes any more.


 What do you mean they are not doing golden boxes? O.O


----------



## JC327 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, but knowing my luck, it won't be me XD


 Aww don't say that, I feel pretty lucky after winning the starbox. You never know it could be you.


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you mean they are not doing golden boxes? O.O


 This month they're doing a mystery maven thing...with the purse/sunglasses/$1000 worth of stuff to one person and then they're also putting golden tickets/"fun gifts" in some boxes...not sure how many of those.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww don't say that, I feel pretty lucky after winning the starbox. You never know it could be you.


 well yeah, I won that, but with Julep, I have no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month they're doing a mystery maven thing...with the purse/sunglasses/$1000 worth of stuff to one person and then they're also putting golden tickets/"fun gifts" in some boxes...not sure how many of those.


 oh...meh... XD


----------



## JC327 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you mean they are not doing golden boxes? O.O


 No they are doing something called mystery maven and giving golden tickets.


----------



## sunnydebs (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The cuticle rollerball oil stuff Julep has now how is it? I'm super curious about the cuticle serum this month. I have poor painful peeling skin around my nails so I'm hoping it is a little miracle worker.


I use this every day and love it!


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really into the idea of raspberry-type purple/red colours lately. I have a lot of dark, cool-toned purples and I'm not a huge fan of reds (even though I always think they're classy... just _too boring_ for me), so it's a good compromise.
> 
> ...


 i kinda hate blues! unless they're teal/lighter/pastel. i would NEVER wear ally, but i would wear lena maybe on my toes in the summer. i don't generally like a lot of dark shades, but sometimes i do like a dark teal or deep cranberry color. i also don't always like raspberry shades but again, i would wear them on my toes. i'm more of a true red lover than into raspberries. i like purples but only grape or lavender types; i can't stand julep's charlotte. i also don't wear grays. thus, my wish list is pretty much all pinks, corals, whites, nudes, greens, yellows and pastels.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh I'm completely different. I love me some blues. I have at least 20 of them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have blues by default of the fact I am a horrible polish collector who needs a complete spectrum, but the only blues I wear are dark / almost black a la Zoya Ibiza. 

I think Ally could be cute, but it'd more be an outfit mani rather than me painting my nails everyday sort of colour.

Also Ally bothers me because it's spelt like "the UK was the US's ally in WW2" rather than idk Alli like in Allison. Obvs people are named Ally but I can't unsee.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 20, 2013)

I've loved all the reds I've received thus far but I just got Minnie in my last box which is a bright pink. Idk maybe il trying to talk myself into skipping this month so I can try Square Hue. *shrugs* lol


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am probably going to skip this month, just got my Mystery Box (wasn't super impressed with it) and while I do love some of the colors none are in the same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wish there was a build your own box feature! Oh well, giving myself til Friday to decide.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have blues by default of the fact I am a horrible polish collector who needs a complete spectrum, but the only blues I wear are dark / almost black a la Zoya Ibiza.
> 
> ...


 lol. my little sister is named allyson. ally for short  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Mar 20, 2013)

I am skipping. I like Lena and Eden but they are in different boxes. The colors I like are never in the same box.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't decide if I need that Mighty Serum or not.  I currently use the Orly cuticle cream every night, I don't have dry/cracked cuticles and my nails are pretty strong, if I do say so myself.  I love the idea of the Serum...but I am thinking its just another beauty product to clutter up my nailpolish collection.  I really want Kaylen and MacKenzie, but they don't come in a box together...so its down to Boho Glam but I amnot keen on Lena, wish there was a better pic of it, I want to see the gold shimmer! or It Girl ,but I am not keen on the yellow, too light n bright for me. Though it might be nice for summer toes...


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 20, 2013)

There are rumors on the Julep group I'm in that the upgrade box is sold out?! I'm on my phone so I can't muck around on Juleps page, is it true?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 20, 2013)

Is it possible to use Jules to buy the complete upgraded box? I want to save them to get one full collection one month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> probably when it's extra sparkley. Definitely hoping for that amazing Kate spade bag. Loooove it Also I can't get over Joules as in the unit of work being the word they chose for their currency.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are rumors on the Julep group I'm in that the upgrade box is sold out?! I'm on my phone so I can't muck around on Juleps page, is it true?


Hmm.. weird.  I chose to upgrade this morning.. But technically no one has paid for it yet.. That would be crazy if it's "Sold Out"


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

does anyone have an idea of which of these boxes would look best on tan/olive skin? i'm terrible at picking which colors will be okay on me...  i'll probably keep myself skipped for the month but I'm craving some nail polish because i've skipped for so long!


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 20, 2013)

So I caved and have decided to get It Girl + the Springtime Renewal set. I'm excited!


----------



## drk51284 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone have an idea of which of these boxes would look best on tan/olive skin? i'm terrible at picking which colors will be okay on me...  i'll probably keep myself skipped for the month but I'm craving some nail polish because i've skipped for so long!


 I also have tan/olive skin and was excited to see they have pictures of both light and dark complexions with the swatches, if you flick through - so I sort of imagined what my skin could be between them and decided that I could probably rock the teal and the orange (toes only for the orange, though, probably this summer).


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone have an idea of which of these boxes would look best on tan/olive skin? i'm terrible at picking which colors will be okay on me...  i'll probably keep myself skipped for the month but I'm craving some nail polish because i've skipped for so long!


 tan people look AMAZING in yellow.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 20, 2013)

I think its interesting that with the removal of the American Beauty box, now there are only 9 polish colors, and no overlapping in the it girl. 

I think I will stay with itgirl, though I have a sneaking suspicion the green color is like Leah I already own, but I only have 2 yellow polishes, so while its not really a color I am drawn too, at least its not a color which I already have a zillion of. 

Can't wait to move into our new apartment on the 15th so I can order nail polish racks D My current apartment has a no nailing into the wall policy (annnnnd most of the walls are concrete slab in that "trendy modern" style P) so I couldn't justify buying the 4 or 5 racks I need and having to lean them up against the wall.

our third bedroom has been divided into 1/3 makeup room, 1/3 filming room for our youtuber roommate and 1/3 guest room.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also have tan/olive skin and was excited to see they have pictures of both light and dark complexions with the swatches, if you flick through - so I sort of imagined what my skin could be between them and decided that I could probably rock the teal and the orange (toes only for the orange, though, probably this summer).





> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> tan people look AMAZING in yellow.


 
Awesome, thanks guys! It's funny because i'm in between the orange/blue set and It Girl. I'm leaning towards It Girl just because I don't really want the cuticle pen...but I don't know if I would wear the green!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 20, 2013)

I usually like the it girl boxes because I prefer polishes over product but since sample society already gave me a yellow polish and I don't like the light green, I went with boho since I don't have an orange polish yet. Plus, I should try the cuticle serum cause my cuticles are horrible. Added candy cause I had enough Jules for it. Ugh I've had julep since last September and I have 27 polishes from them, not including April's and the spring mystery box. Oy vey.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am probably going to skip this month, just got my Mystery Box (wasn't super impressed with it) and while I do love some of the colors none are in the same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wish there was a build your own box feature! Oh well, giving myself til Friday to decide.


 Gosh I feel the same way about this. I feel like I'll be gifting one of the polishes... :-/


----------



## ling168 (Mar 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried the base coat and polymer top coat? I wanted to add them, but I am concerned about the formula


----------



## MollyC2153 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the base coat and polymer top coat? I wanted to add them, but I am concerned about the formula


 I really like the base coat! I wear it for interviews, because it looks professional and polished (no pun intended). Don't love the top coat.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the base coat and polymer top coat? I wanted to add them, but I am concerned about the formula


 I actually really love the top coat.  I feel like it gives my nail color alot of staying power and that gel-like consistency as well.


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm.. weird.  I chose to upgrade this morning.. But technically no one has paid for it yet.. That would be crazy if it's "Sold Out"


 When I went on earlier today it said "Sold Out" but now looks like you can add it!


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 20, 2013)

it would be really weird for the collection to be sold out, imagining that many people upgrading to the whole collection and having it saved on their maven windows (which is what causes it to register as sold out). i'm a new maven but i've checked out all of the collections from the past year and the current one is my least favorite. they're just very generic colors to me.

wow, julep's bottles are 0.27oz whereas the $5 zoya ones are 0.25oz. i mean i knew julep's were small but that's an amazing deal!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it would be really weird for the collection to be sold out, imagining that many people upgrading to the whole collection and having it saved on their maven windows (which is what causes it to register as sold out). i'm a new maven but i've checked out all of the collections from the past year and the current one is my least favorite. they're just very generic colors to me.
> 
> wow, julep's bottles are 0.27oz whereas the $5 zoya ones are 0.25oz. i mean i knew julep's were small but that's an amazing deal!


 The addon polishes are $5


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

Just bought the Zoya minis. I decided that I needed to diversify my collection away from Julep. I think the main deciding factor was that dry shampoo. If it were any other product I'd probably upgrade. I'm still going to get the Bombshell box though. I think that blue and red combo would be great for Memorial Day or 4th of July.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought the Zoya minis. I decided that I needed to diversify my collection away from Julep. I think the main deciding factor was that dry shampoo. If it were any other product I'd probably upgrade. I'm still going to get the Bombshell box though. I think that blue and red combo would be great for Memorial Day or 4th of July.


 That's exactly why I'm thinking of getting the Zoya minis as well. Any colors you'd recommend? Also, any promo codes that you used? TIA!


----------



## ling168 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the base coat! I wear it for interviews, because it looks professional and polished (no pun intended). Don't love the top coat.





> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually really love the top coat.  I feel like it gives my nail color alot of staying power and that gel-like consistency as well.


 
Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll try them out at Sephora before I purchase them.... I am cleaning out the nail polishes with the "big 3" toxins.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly why I'm thinking of getting the Zoya minis as well. Any colors you'd recommend? Also, any promo codes that you used? TIA!


I bought them all..... I'd say I'm looking forward to zuza and happi the most. If you buy 12 they're $3 a piece, the promotion is automatically applied to your cart.

So for me, I'm going to get 15 total bottles of polish (12 zoyas, 2 juleps+add on) and the cuticle serum for $60 vs the 9 bottles, cuticle serum and dry shampoo (that I will never use) for $50. I call that a win. I think after this haul I'll be done with buying polish for a while. Unless someone comes out with a jelly collection. I don't have any!


----------



## tasertag (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bought them all..... I'd say I'm looking forward to zuza and happi the most. If you buy 12 they're $3 a piece, the promotion is automatically applied to your cart.
> ...


I also forgot to add that Zoya added a 2oz bottle of nail polish remover for free since my order was greater than $30 and it included free shipping.


----------



## avonleabelle (Mar 20, 2013)

I upgraded to the whole box because I liked 3 of the polishes and I wanted to try the new cuticle cream.  I have no desire to try the dry shampoo so some lucky family member will be getting that.  Though I'm thinking I might go back to my normal box, It Girl, with the cuticle cream add-on.  I don't know!  I really wish I could make my own box from the monthly colors.  And now that people are talking about the zoya minis I forgot I wanted to get them too.  So confused about what to do.  It's a shame I'm not independently wealthy and I could buy all the makeup and nail stuff I wanted.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 21, 2013)

I just watched the dry shampoo video and that seems like overkill. She probably used one whole can just for '4' days.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

I caved and got the Boho Glam box with Candy as my add on.  I used my Joules for Candy, so this is one of my cheaper months.  I really wanted to try the pen thing and Lena.  I don't hate orange nail polish and have recently decided to try wearing the color.  I'm a little nervous about "neon orange," but Julep gets me out of my comfort zone.  *shrugs*


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 21, 2013)

I ended up going with the IT girl box (I'll gift someone the yellow, I guess) and added the purple layering set. It was too cute to resist.  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 21, 2013)

I decided to get the Zoya cuties, as I don't have many in my collection and I do like their formula.  I changed my Julep box to Modern Beauty and got Eden as an add-on with my Joules.  I love using dry shampoo and am interested in seeing how this one performs. 

Now, no more shopping!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2013)

Blah. Skipped. These colors are just really boring and expected to me.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm not big on Red nail polish. I love the yellow in It Girl. Not so big on the Purple though.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 21, 2013)

Oops DP


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, generic is a good way to describe these colors. I think maybe i might take my chance with SH for the month. I'll give myself until tomorrow before hitting the skip button tho just because I'm a typical indecisive woman! Hehe


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 21, 2013)

Stuck with my CWAT box this month and added Candy (because I think it will be cool to try to layer it over a silver polish I'm getting in my Wantable box this month).  I have as many purples as I'm likely to wear from my Cupid's mystery box and I can't wear teals or yellows or greens at work.  I had Shenae (got it by accident instead of Simone last month) on over the weekend for St. Patrick's Day and kept it on on Monday -- got some very funny looks at my mint green nails.

I always like to have "closed" cuticle products to keep at work.  I keep the roller ball on my desk and my cuticles stay nice even in crummy weather as long as I use it a couple of times a day.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 21, 2013)

I REALLY want the entire collection- This is the first time I've been extremely tempted to opt in.  UGH!!  I'm in the middle of building a home and I promised myself after I popped for the PS Special Edition that I wasn't allowed to pop for anymore boxes til May (This shouldn't be that hard to do since I'm in the middle of 6 months subs that I paid for upfront -PS, GB,&amp; BB hehehehe


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 21, 2013)

Alright...I'm skipping.  For the price of the upgrade ($50), I can buy 7 tops and 1 maxi dress from tillys.com.  I'd much rather have clothes than more nail polish.  And the colors are similar to what I can pick up at Walmart for half the price...maybe not the best consistency, but for as long as polish usually stays on my nails it doesn't bother me that much.

And on top of that...I haven't even opened some of the colors I got in last month's box.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright...I'm skipping.  For the price of the upgrade ($50), I can buy 7 tops and 1 maxi dress from tillys.com.  I'd much rather have clothes than more nail polish.  And the colors are similar to what I can pick up at Walmart for half the price...maybe not the best consistency, but for as long as polish usually stays on my nails it doesn't bother me that much.
> 
> And on top of that...I haven't even opened some of the colors I got in last month's box.


 i think the same thing about polish and what i could have instead for my money! also, in all honesty, i think sally hansen's insta dry formula is 10x better than most of the julep's i own. they just don't have as many or as nice shades.

does anyone have any coupons for zoya? someone else was asking, too, and i'm pretty sure we both know about the promotion but i at least am hoping to pick up 4 minis for $20 and get free shipping rather than spend $30-36.


----------



## jams (Mar 21, 2013)

so tempted to skip this month but the golden tickets and the accessory giveaway is making it difficult to pass up-- i know i wont win but ugh i want it so badly!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think the same thing about polish and what i could have instead for my money! also, in all honesty, i think sally hansen's insta dry formula is 10x better than most of the julep's i own. they just don't have as many or as nice shades.
> 
> does anyone have any coupons for zoya? someone else was asking, too, and i'm pretty sure we both know about the promotion but i at least am hoping to pick up 4 minis for $20 and get free shipping rather than spend $30-36.


 They have $1 with code QQQ https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133879/zoya-1-shipping-promo You can use that in conjunction with the $5 minis I believe


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Blah. Skipped. These colors are just really boring and expected to me.


 Same here, I have most colors in really close shades, I don't want to have colors that are just a tiny little bit different and pile close dupes of everything on


----------



## gemstone (Mar 21, 2013)

How frequently do past products show up as add ons/ in the secret store? I really want to try the product this month but I have too much unused polish as it is to justify getting more. BUT if I buy it from the store it costs more than the box.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 21, 2013)

> How frequently do past products show up as add ons/ in the secret store? I really want to try the product this month but I have too much unused polish as it is to justify getting more. BUT if I buy it from the store it costs more than the box.


 Oh, I also have too much dry shampoo.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm reconsidering my decision to upgrade. I think I might go for the Bombshell Box + Candy and then do the 12 mini Zoya bottles... Whoa that would be a TON of polish this month.


I upgraded to the full wardrobe. I have been so bad with polish this month. I got the 12 minis from Zoya and 8 Butter Londons when Ulta had their sale. I think after this I need to back off polishes a bit. *grin*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I'll skip. My bday is next month and if Zoya does another sale around Earth Day, look out!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I'll skip. My bday is next month and if Zoya does another sale around Earth Day, look out!


 Ooh, what was their Earth Day sale last year?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, what was their Earth Day sale last year?


 It's usually a BOGO  50% off and then you send back old non-Zoya brand polish they recycle for you.

I don't want more polish, but I desperately need to get rid some old bottles of carcinogen lying around my house...

I thought earth day was in May though @[email protected] Clearly I am not good at holidays


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> It's usually a BOGO Â 50% off and then you send back old non-Zoya brand polish they recycle for you. I don't want more polish, but I desperately need to get rid some old bottles of carcinogen lying around my house... I thought earth day was in May though @[email protected] Clearly I am not good at holidays


 Yes, love Zoya BOGOs. That's typically when I make purchases from them. Earth Day is April 22nd, I believe. My bday is just around the corner and I'm compiling my list lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a mental block on wearing purples, with the exception of pale lavender or lilacs.
> 
> I don't know what to chose this month!  I'm toying with the idea of upgrading, although I got rear ended yesterday by a guy with no insurance, so I'm looking at a $500 deductible.  Maybe I should just skip.


Wow, driving around with out insurance? What a jerk. The way I see it, that dude owes you $500. My policy has a lower deductible for uninsured motorist, but it still bites having to pay out of pocket, when it's the other person who was irresponsible.

Back OT, I really want that teal color the most, but I also love the light purple, and it irks me that I can only add it on as a threesome, so I guess I'm not getting the purple. I almost switched to Boho, this month, over the teal. But that orange is the most clashy color I could wear with my skin tone and red hair. So, I'm opting for CWAT this month and adding the teal. Mostly because that red is calling to me. Most of my Julep polishes are some kind of red, but I always love them anyway. The hot pink is also somewhat clashy with my hair, but maybe I will wear it anyway. Some things clash in a good way.

I'm sorry if this has already been answered, but what is that yellow purse? I want it soooooo bad. I love that color and I need a bag like that. I neeeeed it.

ETA: Screw it! I added the purples too. It really stinks though, that if I went for the full upgrade, I wouldn't get that nice light purple that I really want.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so tempted to skip this month but the golden tickets and the accessory giveaway is making it difficult to pass up-- i know i wont win but ugh i want it so badly!


 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in all honesty, i think sally hansen's insta dry formula is 10x better than most of the julep's i own. they just don't have as many or as nice shades.


 I like the Sally Hansen Insta-Dry formula too, but I hate the colors.  It would be awesome if they added more colors and finishes.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have $1 with code QQQ https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133879/zoya-1-shipping-promo You can use that in conjunction with the $5 minis I believe


 Is QQQ the code?



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I'll skip. My bday is next month and if Zoya does another sale around Earth Day, look out!


 Happy early birthday!!!

I had no idea anyone had Earth Day sales.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a mental block on wearing purples, with the exception of pale lavender or lilacs.
> 
> I don't know what to chose this month!  I'm toying with the idea of upgrading, although I got rear ended yesterday by a guy with no insurance, so I'm looking at a $500 deductible.  Maybe I should just skip.


 Sorry for the OT comment but Lulubelle, you may have "Uninsured Motorists Coverage" that gets you a lower deductible when someone without insurance hits you.  If you haven't already checked this out, it might be worth asking your agent or company.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, driving around with out insurance? What a jerk. The way I see it, that dude owes you $500. My policy has a lower deductible for uninsured motorist, but it still bites having to pay out of pocket, when it's the other person who was irresponsible.
> ...


 
On the insurance topic, this only matters if you aren't in a no-fault state. I don't live in one anymore but man did that suck. Meaning, regardless of who's fault it is, you're insurance is responsible.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's usually a BOGO  50% off and then you send back old non-Zoya brand polish they recycle for you.
> 
> ...


 You can send them your old nail polish to recycle? Really?


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> On the insurance topic, this only matters if you aren't in a no-fault state. I don't live in one anymore but man did that suck. Meaning, regardless of who's fault it is, you're insurance is responsible.


I thought no fault only applied to bodily injury.

Back OT, next month better be all colors I hate, because after this month, I will really need to skip.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2013)

> You can send them your old nail polish to recycle? Really?Â


 Yup, as long as it's not Zoya. The purpose of the program is to safely dispose toxic nail polish, so I've heard that some people just collect all of their nasty polishes and send back many more than they are buying just to purge their collections of the bad stuff.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, as long as it's not Zoya. The purpose of the program is to safely dispose toxic nail polish, so I've heard that some people just collect all of their nasty polishes and send back many more than they are buying just to purge their collections of the bad stuff.


 Are you saying that Zoya nail polish is toxic?  or did past formulations contain questionable chemicals?


----------



## ling168 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, as long as it's not Zoya. The purpose of the program is to safely dispose toxic nail polish, so I've heard that some people just collect all of their nasty polishes and send back many more than they are buying just to purge their collections of the bad stuff.


 That sounds pretty awesome. I think I'll be doing that this year... I have some that definitely need to go.

Thanks for the info


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2013)

> Are you saying that Zoya nail polish is toxic? Â or did past formulations contain questionable chemicals?


 No, Zoya isn't toxic, which is part of why they do not accept it through their recycling program. The intent is for you to send back a bottle of polish that contains, say, formaldehyde and get a half-priced bottle of Zoya to replace it, and they will safely dispose of the toxic stuff for you. But they don't care whether the polish you send back is actually toxic, so you can send back something that is non-toxic and get another non-toxic polish, but whatever you send back can't be Zoya.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the Sally Hansen Insta-Dry formula too, but I hate the colors.  It would be awesome if they added more colors and finishes.
> 
> ...


 i like the insta-dri formula in the shades snappy sorbet, peachy breeze, metallic momentum and blue-away (the latter of which is never in stock when i look). once in a while it seems i can find larger collections, like the metallic shade, but usually it's just a set of 8 with bright shades.

i just used the code 'QQQ' and it worked! i was good, i only picked up audrina and blu.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, Zoya isn't toxic, which is part of why they do not accept it through their recycling program. The intent is for you to send back a bottle of polish that contains, say, formaldehyde and get a half-priced bottle of Zoya to replace it, and they will safely dispose of the toxic stuff for you. But they don't care whether the polish you send back is actually toxic, so you can send back something that is non-toxic and get another non-toxic polish, but whatever you send back can't be Zoya.


 Wow! What a neat program!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the OT comment but Lulubelle, you may have "Uninsured Motorists Coverage" that gets you a lower deductible when someone without insurance hits you.  If you haven't already checked this out, it might be worth asking your agent or company.


I will check, thanks for the tip!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i like the insta-dri formula in the shades snappy sorbet, peachy breeze, metallic momentum and blue-away (the latter of which is never in stock when i look). once in a while it seems i can find larger collections, like the metallic shade, but usually it's just a set of 8 with bright shades.
> 
> i just used the code 'QQQ' and it worked! i was good, i only picked up audrina and blu.


 The last Sally Hansen Insta-Dry nail polish I purchased was Co-Bolt Blue, which is almost a TARDIS blue (being a huge Doctor Who fan and nail polish lover, I've been searching for the perfect TARDIS blue for a while).  Snappy Sorbet and Peachy Breeze sound cute.  I wish I could find a store near me that carries Quick Sand.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, Zoya isn't toxic, which is part of why they do not accept it through their recycling program. The intent is for you to send back a bottle of polish that contains, say, formaldehyde and get a half-priced bottle of Zoya to replace it, and they will safely dispose of the toxic stuff for you. But they don't care whether the polish you send back is actually toxic, so you can send back something that is non-toxic and get another non-toxic polish, but whatever you send back can't be Zoya.


 OOOOH!  Thank you!  It seems that quite a few companies will give you a discount if you bring them empty containers of their products.  Zoya's program sounds quite environmentally-friendly and health-conscious.


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 21, 2013)

Question about how Julep's billing system works: does sales tax get included based on your address or is tax excluded?

This is my first real Maven box, thanks for your help!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question about how Julep's billing system works: does sales tax get included based on your address or is tax excluded?
> 
> This is my first real Maven box, thanks for your help!


 Tax is added to states where Julep has a physical presence. So those in WA state get charged state sales tax instead of local sales tax.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 21, 2013)

Check out Midnight Blue from sinful colors. I love me some doctor who and this color was approved by my super-dorky(and I say that with love) boyfriend to be an acceptable tardis blue color. Also. As I look at my stash, rainstorm also by SC has that lovely dusty quality to it. Just a little lighter than the tardis it looks like. Haven't worn rainstorm yet. But the bottle looks nice. Also with the first color. The color it is in the bottle will throw you off. But on your nails its a whole different story  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> The last Sally Hansen Insta-Dry nail polish I purchased was Co-Bolt Blue, which is almost a TARDIS blue (being a huge Doctor Who fan and nail polish lover, I've been searching for the perfect TARDIS blue for a while). Â Snappy Sorbet and Peachy Breeze sound cute. Â I wish I could find a store near me that carries Quick Sand. OOOOH! Â Thank you! Â It seems that quite a few companies will give you a discount if you bring them empty containers of their products. Â Zoya's program sounds quite environmentally-friendly and health-conscious. Â


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Check out Midnight Blue from sinful colors. I love me some doctor who and this color was approved by my super-dorky(and I say that with love) boyfriend to be an acceptable tardis blue color. Also. As I look at my stash, rainstorm also by SC has that lovely dusty quality to it. Just a little lighter than the tardis it looks like. Haven't worn rainstorm yet. But the bottle looks nice. Also with the first color. The color it is in the bottle will throw you off. But on your nails its a whole different story


 Thank you!  I'll have to see if my Walgreens carries it next time I pick up my prescriptions.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 21, 2013)

Pas de probleme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Thank you! Â I'll have to see if my Walgreens carries it next time I pick up my prescriptions. Â


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Check out Midnight Blue from sinful colors. I love me some doctor who and this color was approved by my super-dorky(and I say that with love) boyfriend to be an acceptable tardis blue color. Also. As I look at my stash, rainstorm also by SC has that lovely dusty quality to it. Just a little lighter than the tardis it looks like. Haven't worn rainstorm yet. But the bottle looks nice. Also with the first color. The color it is in the bottle will throw you off. But on your nails its a whole different story
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Mar 22, 2013)

Decided against the full collection. Changed to bombshell with the green, yellow, and candy add on.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm still undecided.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that color and it's not Tardis blue. Time Traveler from Cult Nails is close to a Tardis blue.


 Oh my goodness.  That is so awesome!  It's out of stock right now, but I'm bookmarking the page in case it comes back.  Thank you!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that color and it's not Tardis blue. Time Traveler from Cult Nails is close to a Tardis blue.


 Oooh -- thanks for the tip!  Will see about getting some.  If I'm going to wear green polish for St. Pat's, seems only fair to have TARDIS blue for the 50th anniversary this November.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2013)

BTW - Looks like this series Tardis is yet a different shade of blue and has a hint of gray to it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW - Looks like this series Tardis is yet a different shade of blue and has a hint of gray to it.


 There are quite a few variations, so there isn't just *ONE* TARDIS blue.  It would be awesome if there was a handheld gadget that would allow you to create your own custom nail polish color with a scan of whatever color you wanted to use.  I've seen images of a pen that does that, but it would be absolutely fantastic if someone used that technology for beauty products.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are quite a few variations, so there isn't just *ONE* TARDIS blue.  It would be awesome if there was a handheld gadget that would allow you to create your own custom nail polish color with a scan of whatever color you wanted to use.  I've seen images of a pen that does that, but it would be absolutely fantastic if someone used that technology for beauty products.


 Holy crap, Kate make that, patent it, become RICH!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 22, 2013)

I forgot how to skip a month, can someone refresh my memory?


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot how to skip a month, can someone refresh my memory?


 Nevermind, it's right in front of me!! Guess I'm a little slow this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Veronica Mars (Mar 22, 2013)

You guys are awesome for talking about tardis blue!  I am not a Dr. Who fan myself, but have tons of friends who are.  

I ended up deciding to skip this month - it was hard since I wanted the springtime renewal add-on, but between my starter kit and the spring mystery box I just received, that is six polishes!  I probably should've passed on the mystery box so I could've chosen my own colors.  

Can't wait to see the reviews on the cuticle product!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

i skipped. because....i dont remember. but im pretty sure its because, julep hasnt been super impressing me lately and id rather have ipsy and sample society for $25 than julep for $20


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap, Kate make that, patent it, become RICH!


 The closest I come to that is using the eyedropper tool in Adobe Illustrator.  






It would be absolutely amazing though.  HINT HINT, TECH/BEAUTY COMPANIES!!!  



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That would be absolutely cool if there was. The Tardis got another upgrade this year which we first saw in the Christmas special. This week's EW magazine has a few more pics of the Tardis including a  "pre-Photoshopped" version. I think it's more of a muted blue to reflect his mood this series.


 *sighs*  I know.  I don't like it... yet.  I sorta sat there, pouting and saying, "I don't like change."  I'm really looking forward to finding out who Clara is.  I really hope River comes back this season.  I get a bunch of magazines because of some orders I placed a while back and will have to check out EW.  Thanks!  I don't usually read any of the magazines that I get.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh -- thanks for the tip!  Will see about getting some.  If I'm going to wear green polish for St. Pat's, seems only fair to have TARDIS blue for the 50th anniversary this November.


 Maybelline Color Show's Sapphire Siren looks close to me, especially on its first coat. But it's weirdly thin, and the more coats you build for opacity, the more navy and away from TARDIS it goes, unfortunately! Might be worth a shot since they're only $3 or so.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 22, 2013)

i was at sephora today and they had a $21 kit containing one of julep's nail therapy and the new mighty cuticle serum that's in the april boxes! http://www.sephora.com/nail-911-repair-system-P378147?skuId=1494889

i got to try it. it was a thicker consistency than their oil, which i like, but i'm not really impressed with either. i just don't find it long lasting but i definitely like the new mighty serum better than their existing cuticle products.

also, they had the neon nail dips, which i don't know how many of you are aware of their existence but i wasn't. i really like the pink color in the kit.

http://www.sephora.com/neon-nail-dips-P378144?skuId=1494871

they were also carrying the candy rock glazes. i'll say it as nicely as possible, but i don't understand why anyone would ever want a jelly polish unless maybe just one neutral shade, so to me these were super unappealing. 

what i did really like were the new shades they were carrying that are NOT available on julep's website(with one exception). these are listed on sephora's website as smoky pastels; they had teri, which was in the march collection and obviously on julep's website. there was also mimi, liz and rebecca. i really liked them; if you liked the march collection you'll definitely want these. 

http://www.sephora.com/smoky-pastels-nail-color-P378027?skuId=1494343


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The closest I come to that is using the eyedropper tool in Adobe Illustrator.
> 
> ...


 Like Stewie?


----------



## ling168 (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got my Spring Mystery box and my Intro box....... so I think I might skip this month


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was at sephora today and they had a $21 kit containing one of julep's nail therapy and the new mighty cuticle serum that's in the april boxes! http://www.sephora.com/nail-911-repair-system-P378147?skuId=1494889
> 
> ...


 to make a jelly sandwich ^^


----------



## Kris Wilson (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to make a jelly sandwich ^^


 I love a jelly sandwich, but these look too sheer even for that.  They don't look buildable at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Mar 22, 2013)

It annoys me that Sephora has Julep polishes that aren't on Julep's site. I get they are trying to get their name out there and whatnot but I still think maven's should get to see all new polish first.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It annoys me that Sephora has Julep polishes that aren't on Julep's site. I get they are trying to get their name out there and whatnot but I still think maven's should get to see all new polish first.


 subbers are just so finnicky. I think that if they release them to sephora first, they can see whether or not they will be popular.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 22, 2013)

> subbers are just so finnicky. I think that if they release them to sephora first, they can see whether or not they will be popular.


 I understand that but in my mind being a maven makes us entitled to stuff before anyone else.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 22, 2013)

> I understand that but in my mind being a maven makes us entitled to stuff before anyone else.


 I distinctly recall that as a major selling point when the program started.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand that but in my mind being a maven makes us entitled to stuff before anyone else.


 lol. I don't really have an opinion on it specifically. all I know is that I hate those "rock candy nail glazes" like hate them. sephora can have them all they want.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are quite a few variations, so there isn't just *ONE* TARDIS blue.  It would be awesome if there was a handheld gadget that would allow you to create your own custom nail polish color with a scan of whatever color you wanted to use.  I've seen images of a pen that does that, but it would be absolutely fantastic if someone used that technology for beauty products.





> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap, Kate make that, patent it, become RICH!





> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The closest I come to that is using the eyedropper tool in Adobe Illustrator.
> 
> ...


 
This is only for China Glaze, but they have an app that does this! you take a picture and can click on the color and get the china glaze polish equivalent. 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/china-glaze/id598849876?ls=1&amp;mt=8

I have been playing with it for a couple days, it's pretty accurate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 22, 2013)

Received my box today. Got Mystery Box Version 1 and am disappointed. Don't think it was worth the extra money, even though I like two of the three polishes. Will have to start a trade thread if this keeps up.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today. Got Mystery Box Version 1 and am disappointed. Don't think it was worth the extra money, even though I like two of the three polishes. Will have to start a trade thread if this keeps up.


 
I feel you on that


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today. Got Mystery Box Version 1 and am disappointed. Don't think it was worth the extra money, even though I like two of the three polishes. Will have to start a trade thread if this keeps up.


 


> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you on that


 same here - i already own the hand lotion. luckily the nail polishes weren't doubles of what i have.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It annoys me that Sephora has Julep polishes that aren't on Julep's site. I get they are trying to get their name out there and whatnot but I still think maven's should get to see all new polish first.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like Stewie?


 Exactly.  I posted a clip of that bit where Stewie says "I don't like change" when the Modern Beauty profile was announced.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh. my. God.  That is brilliant!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh. my. God.  That is brilliant!  Thanks for the heads up!


 you should get it and take a pic of the tardis and let us know what it shows you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 22, 2013)

You guys, I am being so indecisive about add-ons this month. Right now I am opting in on the purple trio, but I discovered a perfectly good light lilac from the OPI deco collection that's barely been opened, in my stash. So, technically, I do not need another color that is most likely very very similar, but part of me wants to get it anyway. But if I don't get it, then maybe I will find something wonderful at this month's secret store. I really like the julep bottles and how fast it dries.

What is the deal with the transparent purple they are selling with the trio? What is it supposed to do? The swatches don't show with and without it, so I can't compare how it will make my purples "pop."


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 22, 2013)

I skipped. Then unskipped. And added colors on. *sigh* curse you bright colors!!


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, I am being so indecisive about add-ons this month. Right now I am opting in on the purple trio, but I discovered a perfectly good light lilac from the OPI deco collection that's barely been opened, in my stash. So, technically, I do not need another color that is most likely very very similar, but part of me wants to get it anyway. But if I don't get it, then maybe I will find something wonderful at this month's secret store. I really like the julep bottles and how fast it dries.
> 
> What is the deal with the transparent purple they are selling with the trio? What is it supposed to do? The swatches don't show with and without it, so I can't compare how it will make my purples "pop."


 the transparent purple is a jelly. some people love them, some hate them (me). i get that people use them for 'jelly sandwiches' but i think it's ridiculous to pay for a pigmentless polish and stack them to sort of get another pigmentless polish. i'm happy for someone who loves it but i can't stand it and don't know why anyone would ever want to do several layers to look like they have bare nails. plus, several layers chip faster than 2 or 3.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the transparent purple is a jelly. some people love them, some hate them (me). i get that people use them for 'jelly sandwiches' but i think it's ridiculous to pay for a pigmentless polish and stack them to sort of get another pigmentless polish. i'm happy for someone who loves it but i can't stand it and don't know why anyone would ever want to do several layers to look like they have bare nails. plus, several layers chip faster than 2 or 3.


Thank you. I looked up more swatches, and discovered that the light purple (Charlotte?) looks nothing like I expected. I've scaled back to the more sensible one add-on option. Now if I see something spectacular in the secret store, I can buy it without feeling like a crazy spendthrift.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh. my. God.  That is brilliant!  Thanks for the heads up!


 anytime! they were RT'ing a lot of peoples instagram pics of correct color matches (people were taking pictures of bottles of CG polishes and showing the correct matches)

I think its glitter functionality could be a little better, but for colors, it's really cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Seems perfect to match a dress for an event or whatever!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand that but in my mind being a maven makes us entitled to stuff before anyone else.


 mhm mhm same here


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly.  I posted a clip of that bit where Stewie says "I don't like change" when the Modern Beauty profile was announced.


 ja, I remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the transparent purple is a jelly. some people love them, some hate them (me). i get that people use them for 'jelly sandwiches' but i think it's ridiculous to pay for a pigmentless polish and stack them to sort of get another pigmentless polish. i'm happy for someone who loves it but i can't stand it and don't know why anyone would ever want to do several layers to look like they have bare nails. plus, several layers chip faster than 2 or 3.


 I love a good jelly sandwich manicure, as the sheerness allows for the glitter to show through nicely.  Jelly's can look "squishy" as well, which makes them appealing.  I haven't noticed any chipping problem when I've done them, and I think the orange one required a total of 5 coats of polish between the jelly and the glitter.  That's not counting base/top coats either.









I would have been more interested in a different color than Julep was offering this month, as I don't do purple.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 23, 2013)

> I love a good jelly sandwich manicure, as the sheerness allows for the glitter to show through nicely.Â  Jelly's can look "squishy" as well, which makes them appealing.Â  I haven't noticed any chipping problem when I've done them, and I think the orange one required a total of 5 coats of polish between the jelly and the glitter.Â  That's not counting base/top coats either.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have been more interested in a different color than Julep was offering this month, as I don't do purple.


 What nail polishes did you use in the 2nd picture?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What nail polishes did you use in the 2nd picture?


The jelly is Love Letters by China Glaze and the glitter is Traffic Stopper Copper by Sephora by OPI (one of my favorite glitters ever).


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The jelly is Love Letters by China Glaze and the glitter is Traffic Stopper Copper by Sephora by OPI (one of my favorite glitters ever).


 Oooh, yay!  I might actually be able to buy those in person!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I ended up buying a coffee sub instead, so I skipped this month! I"ll get much more use out of coffee lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up buying a coffee sub instead, so I skipped this month! I"ll get much more use out of coffee lol


 There are coffee subs?!!!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are coffee subs?!!!!!


 ya!! i joined mistobox for $10 off my first box ($5 for the first month then) and i'm also subbed to tonx.org which is $24 a month but you get a free trial first before you decide. they have ridiculously good referral programs too...unfortunately I won't ever get anything out of them since no one ever uses my links lol (not even my bloggers!!)


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmm. I ended up skipping! =(

I don't want to, but I really shouldn't buy more nail polishes for awhile.

I'm currently boxing up about 100 bottles and sending them to my friend for her little girls to use because it's just utterly ridiculous for me to have that much!

I kept about 15 colors for myself but that was all.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. I ended up skipping! =(
> 
> ...


 oh wow! good for you!! how did you decide which colors to keep? I have about 20, and every time I get new ones I end up rotating a couple out and giving them to friends. I don't need more than 20 and don't feel it's worth it to have dupes or colors I really don't wear. I try to only keep the colors I wear on a regular basis


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 24, 2013)

> I ended up buying a coffee sub instead, so I skipped this month! I"ll get much more use out of coffee lol


 why haven't I ever thought to look for a coffee box! How does it come, whole bean or ground? Do you know of any tea boxes?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today. Got Mystery Box Version 1 and am disappointed. Don't think it was worth the extra money, even though I like two of the three polishes. Will have to start a trade thread if this keeps up.


 I so feel you. I got box 1 also and I was SOOOO disappointed. I mean I knew it was a possibility, but getting the lowest end box really sucks. You have all this anticipation and then BAM...disappointed. I like all the colors, but I have NO use for the hand sunscreen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2013)

I moved the discussion about Tardis blue over to the Nail Talk area because it oh so deserved it's own thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134002/tardis-blues/0_100


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 24, 2013)

I already know I'm going to skip this month. I'm getting the Square Hue box this month and so I don't think I'm going to need more polish. Besides I am so not a neon polish girl and those are all pretty bright for me.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 24, 2013)

> I already know I'm going to skip this month. I'm getting the Square Hue box this month and so I don't think I'm going to need more polish. Besides I am so not a neon polish girl and those are all pretty bright for me.


 Same here. I'm really craving springy colors and neon just doesn't fit that bill for me. This will be my first month with SQ &amp; I almost feel guilty skipping julep to try out another nail polish sub. lol


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

I got my regular it girl box, I was undecided between it girl and boho glam but the hubby liked the it girl colors the best.


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 24, 2013)

I am skipping this month. Not big on the brights.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 25, 2013)

I just realized I never updated my card info for Julep so the card they attempted to charge is no longer active. Does anyone know if they contact me and let me know my card was unchargeable and ask me to update info to get my stuff or should I just contact them?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 25, 2013)

> I just realized I never updated my card info for Julep so the card they attempted to charge is no longer active. Does anyone know if they contact me and let me know my card was unchargeable and ask me to update info to get my stuff or should I just contact them?


 I ran into a similar problem with my December box. I contacted them and the problem was fixed pretty quickly. You might want to update your credit card information &amp; email them to alert them of the issue.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ran into a similar problem with my December box. I contacted them and the problem was fixed pretty quickly. You might want to update your credit card information &amp; email them to alert them of the issue.


 Thanks! I'll email them!


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 25, 2013)

I got shipping for my box today...seems kinda early, no???


----------



## tasertag (Mar 25, 2013)

I was just checking the status of my order and it said my payment method is:

*Deferred CIM Maven Payment*

Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 25, 2013)

That's normal- my account has said that numerous times &amp; there was no issues.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's normal- my account has said that numerous times &amp; there was no issues.


great! i was a little nervous that something was wrong with my card...


----------



## hiheather (Mar 26, 2013)

I called to correct my mistake with them and I found out they charge on the 27th? I was thinking they charged on the 24th...

Either way I'm all set to receive my box!


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just checking the status of my order and it said my payment method is:
> 
> ...


 all this means is it's deferred (so the money will be on hold if you check your account) until it ships. they can't charge you for something that hasn't shipped.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Mar 26, 2013)

I forgot to change my profile! Bummer! I already have similar colors to the Classic with a Twist box. I'm assuming there's no way to change it now right?


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to change my profile! Bummer! I already have similar colors to the Classic with a Twist box. I'm assuming there's no way to change it now right?


 i would contact them immediately via email and phone number right when their hours start in the morning.  i hope it works out! i'm not a fan of the colors but that is a big bummer.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Mar 27, 2013)

> i would contact them immediately via email and phone number right when their hours start in the morning. Â i hope it works out! i'm not a fan of the colors but that is a big bummer.


 I did and its too late! Guess its off to the trading board.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 27, 2013)

The CWaT boxes seemed to ship very early this month.  Mine shipped on Monday, first time my box ever shipped on "shipping day."


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The CWaT boxes seemed to ship very early this month.  Mine shipped on Monday, first time my box ever shipped on "shipping day."


 I always thought shipping day was the 27th anyway...


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 27, 2013)

Has the Julep formula been going downhill recently?  The ones I got from my September box seemed to last longer than the ones I've received recently.  I can't seem to get any of the colors to last 24hrs now.  The polishes in my September box lasted forever.  It could just be me though - none of my nail polishes seem to last very long on me lately. 

ETA:  Evangeline seems to have lasted quite well on my 3 year old daughter.  She's had it on her fingernails since Sunday and hasn't had any chips.  It could be because she only needed one coat.  Ginger didn't hold up too well though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has the Julep formula been going downhill recently?  The ones I got from my September box seemed to last longer than the ones I've received recently.  I can't seem to get any of the colors to last 24hrs now.  The polishes in my September box lasted forever.  It could just be me though - none of my nail polishes seem to last very long on me lately.
> 
> ETA:  Evangeline seems to have lasted quite well on my 3 year old daughter.  She's had it on her fingernails since Sunday and hasn't had any chips.  It could be because she only needed one coat.  Ginger didn't hold up too well though.


 I think it's a holo or shimmery polish general rule, they get tip wear FAST!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a holo or shimmery polish general rule, they get tip wear FAST!


 Bah.  That sucks.  I'm trying Robin today.  I hope it lasts till at least tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bah.  That sucks.  I'm trying Robin today.  I hope it lasts till at least tomorrow afternoon.


 Robin is old formula, which I personally thought was streaky, goopy, and thick. But I didn't think there were any wear problems with it.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 27, 2013)

i got charged this morning!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bah.  That sucks.  I'm trying Robin today.  I hope it lasts till at least tomorrow afternoon.


 Robin is in my wishlist ^^ so pretteh!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Robin is in my wishlist ^^ so pretteh!


 Me too, I wan that blue!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 27, 2013)

Got shipping!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Robin is in my wishlist ^^ so pretteh!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, I wan that blue!


 I got it in a set they offered earlier this month.  It was the only one of the 3 in that set that I wanted, but I really wanted it, so I ordered the set.

I wonder if Julep will be adding to their smokey pastels selection.  I just got Mimi from Sephora.  I'd love to see more of the smokey pastels.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 27, 2013)

It's funny, I was about to unskip my month but most have been a day too late and the maven choices were closed. I went and got a $3 sally hansen polish and it's been going strong for 5 days with NO top coat!! Julep lasts 2-3 days max for me before i get tip wear (3-4 hours if it's the matte polish!), with top coats!!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 27, 2013)

Got my shipping for the full upgrade!


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 27, 2013)

i also love the smokey pastels! and i ordered the new boho glam intro box just so i could get robin, which i recommend you fans do, too. it's been OOS forever and it comes with stefani and the foot scrub. i'm pretty sure i will give stefani away and can't wait to use the foot scrub.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got shipping!


 LOL Well I know I didn't win it. My tracking # begins with 9405.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Well I know I didn't win it. My tracking # begins with 9405.


 

They said on facebook the persons intials were R.C (or C.R) and they are from Washington.. not me either!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Well I know I didn't win it. My tracking # begins with 9405.


 &gt;: the regular maven boxes began with 9400. Didn't the old golden boxes begin with 9405? Maybe you got the card thingie


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> &gt;: the regular maven boxes began with 9400. Didn't the old golden boxes begin with 9405? Maybe you got the card thingie


I hope this is true because I upgraded and my tracking is 9405 too.. hehe


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine also started with 9405. I got the full wardrobe. Shipped today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 27, 2013)

I got tracking. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 27, 2013)

> I got tracking. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I still haven't gotten mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Mar 28, 2013)

> Has the Julep formula been going downhill recently? Â The ones I got from my September box seemed to last longer than the ones I've received recently. Â I can't seem to get any of the colors to last 24hrs now. Â The polishes in my September box lasted forever. Â It could just be me though - none of my nail polishes seem to last very long on me lately.Â  ETA: Â Evangeline seems to have lasted quite well on my 3 year old daughter. Â She's had it on her fingernails since Sunday and hasn't had any chips. Â It could be because she only needed one coat. Â Ginger didn't hold up too well though.


 Where did you all get Evangeline? It's not available on Julep.com that I can see.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you all get Evangeline? It's not available on Julep.com that I can see.


Evangeline was in the Valentines Day Mystery Box, it was the mystery holo that was advertised. I don't know if Julep is planning on selling online yet, maybe wait and check the mystery store to see it is there. Or you can always check the trade threads and see if anyone is willing to trade theirs.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 28, 2013)

No tracking yet :/


----------



## Nicole Rae (Mar 28, 2013)

I know someone asks this every month - and I guess this month, it is ME! -- when does the mystery store open? 

Thanks!


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 28, 2013)

The secret store opens about the first of the month!


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 28, 2013)

ugh kind of random but i when i paint my nails with the base coat i use, 2-3 coats julep polish and then the essie good to go top coat, it last at least 3 days no chipping, which seems like eons comparatively to normal for me. however, the top coat honestly gets dark and dirty looking after a day or two. so, i picked up the seche vite fast dry top coat. i used that yesterday with the essie first base base coat (like normal), two coats of china glaze, and then the top coat. i was thinking i'd have the longest lasting manicure possible and it chipped in less than 12 hours. any tips? is china glaze not actually good?


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 28, 2013)

oh, and the secret store opens usually on the 1st


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh kind of random but i when i paint my nails with the base coat i use, 2-3 coats julep polish and then the essie good to go top coat, it last at least 3 days no chipping, which seems like eons comparatively to normal for me. however, the top coat honestly gets dark and dirty looking after a day or two. so, i picked up the seche vite fast dry top coat. i used that yesterday with the essie first base base coat (like normal), two coats of china glaze, and then the top coat. i was thinking i'd have the longest lasting manicure possible and it chipped in less than 12 hours. any tips? is china glaze not actually good?


It depends. I bought a couple China Glaze polishes recently and they both chipped horribly within the first day, but China Glaze polishes from months ago last longer on me. Maybe they reformulated their stuff, because its terrible now.


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 28, 2013)

Got one of my tracking numbers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 28, 2013)

Not Julep related, but for those that ordered the Zoya mini's, have you received yours yet?  I just got my box but it only contained 6.  I thought the others might be on back order, but after chatting online with customer service, it appears it was a mistake and they just did not send all 12 that I ordered.  Zuzu and Lo are sold out so I'll get replacements for the 4 still available and refunds for the others. 

On the plus side, Customer Service was very nice and apologetic.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 28, 2013)

After looking up which colors Zuza and Lo were, I think I can live without them.  I'm not a big teal fan and I've got other pink cremes that are similar.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 28, 2013)

I thi



> Not Julep related, but for those that ordered the Zoya mini's, have you received yours yet?Â  I just got my box but it only contained 6.Â  I thought the others might be on back order, but after chatting online with customer service, it appears it was a mistake and they just did not send all 12 that I ordered.Â  Zuzu and Lo are sold out so I'll get replacements for the 4 still available and refunds for the others.Â  On the plus side, Customer Service was very nice and apologetic.


 I think mine are supposed to come today. I hope they didn't screw up!! But if you didn't get all of them I might not either...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thi
> 
> I think mine are supposed to come today. I hope they didn't screw up!! But if you didn't get all of them I might not either...


Hopefully they just screwed up on mine.  Here are the colors I did receive.  They come in boxes of 6 and each have their own color coordinated box within the larger box.  Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 28, 2013)

Got my tracking # today


----------



## tasertag (Mar 28, 2013)

The more I think about it, the more I'm looking forward to the cuticle serum more than the polish. I've been on a kick to apply anything to them especially when I have an urge to pick at them instead.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not Julep related, but for those that ordered the Zoya mini's, have you received yours yet?  I just got my box but it only contained 6.  I thought the others might be on back order, but after chatting online with customer service, it appears it was a mistake and they just did not send all 12 that I ordered.  Zuzu and Lo are sold out so I'll get replacements for the 4 still available and refunds for the others.
> 
> On the plus side, Customer Service was very nice and apologetic.


 i got mine but i only ordered audrina and blu. everything was fine. i honestly think that instead of the refund they should have just immediately offered to send the full sized versions of those two. and it's weird because as it is with most retail, it's way better for the business to send product than a refund. oh well! i'm biased because i love lo; it's a lot like illamasqua's collide, which i own.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 28, 2013)

> Hopefully they just screwed up on mine.Â  Here are the colors I did receive.Â  They come in boxes of 6 and each have their own color coordinated box within the larger box.Â  Sorry for the off topic.


 I just opened my package from them. They correctly sent all 12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus the polish remover. They also threw in those polish spoons of their spring "Lovely" collection. I'm excited to use them this weekend.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got mine but i only ordered audrina and blu. everything was fine. i honestly think that instead of the refund they should have just immediately offered to send the full sized versions of those two. and it's weird because as it is with most retail, it's way better for the business to send product than a refund. oh well! i'm biased because i love lo; it's a lot like illamasqua's collide, which i own.


I didn't even thing about that!  They offered to include 2 other mini's of my choice, but they would have been duplicates so I went with the refund instead.  They also forgot the polish remover, and I forgot to mention that



.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened my package from them. They correctly sent all 12
> 
> ...


So pretty!  It really was a good deal.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like I will be getting my full wardrobe today!  SO EXCITED!


----------



## avonleabelle (Mar 29, 2013)

I got my maven box today!  I upgraded so Im excited play with all my new colors!  I think this is the earliest I've gotten my box, it's not even April yet!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 29, 2013)

Got my box today! Shocked considering I'm in OH so I never get it this early! I was excited to see the rock candy tossed in. I kid you not I had some in my hand earlier ready to buy it! Glad I didn't.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine arrived today as well, but I haven't had time to open it yet.  I got the Modern Beauty box, so will be excited if a polish is included as well!  Maybe I shouldn't get excited yet....


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm looking forward to everyone's reviews!


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 29, 2013)

I too thought they were talking about a rock candy polish, it's an actual peice of rock candy! So no polish


----------



## MollyC2153 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have to say, THANK YOU for telling me about the Zoya thing. I got a gorgeous blue mini and I'm wearing it now and I'm OBSESSED. The formula is great too. They might be my new go-to company.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 29, 2013)

I like the design of the cuticle pen but it seems like the suggested amount doesn't even work for a finger much less a whole hand!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I too thought they were talking about a rock candy polish, it's an actual peice of rock candy! So no polish


See, I had a feeling I shouldn't get too excited yet!  Good to know.


----------



## drk51284 (Mar 29, 2013)

I got my tracking number this afternoon, and it's already out for delivery! I can't wait to go home!

My account still says "pending" and a charge hasn't gone through, but I think it might be because I'm one of the people who won a maven box for myself and a friend. However, her box shipped a few days ago, and appears under my account for "$0.00" while mine does have a charge. I'd also be OK with being charged for a box and getting a box for free, though, which I honestly assumed was going to happen... but it'd be nice if I just got one box with some surprises.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 29, 2013)

woot - got my tracking info for my addon and box today! super excited. ive never seen boxes out so early - its not even april! lol.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 29, 2013)

I got my package today!! All the way in VA. No golden ticket but I'm thrilled that I have it already. The box was bigger this month to accomodate the serum so it was a little deceiving. I love how they sent actual rock candy. My add on is coming separately next week.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2013)

Got my box. No golden box for me. Congrats to whom ever won it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 30, 2013)

The winner posted her box on FB. Lucky!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The winner posted her box on FB. Lucky!


 yeah i saw that post! she got such great things.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 30, 2013)

I got tacking on my box and add-on, and the box says it is already in my city, but the add on says as its status "return to sender." Whuck?


----------



## zorabell (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got tacking on my box and add-on, and the box says it is already in my city, but the add on says as its status "return to sender." Whuck?


My add-on tracking says the same! I am hoping it is just a glitch and the add-ons make it to us okay.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 30, 2013)

Just became a Maven today! So excited!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just became a Maven today! So excited!


 Yay!!!  what profile did you choose?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 30, 2013)

I was surprised to get my box today.  I'm a little disappointed with it as a whole, but I do like Lena.  Kaylen is *so* much brighter than I thought it would be.  My swatches of Lena and Kaylen are taking forever to dry.  Meh.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Mar 30, 2013)

I got my Classic with a Twist box today. Expecting my add ons of Eden and Candy on Monday.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm extremely happy with the cuticle serum. I like the application with the pen style much better than the roller ball. It's so easy! I haven't gotten a chance to try Ally or Janel yet but I will soon!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 30, 2013)

> Yay!!! Â what profile did you choose?


 Based on their quiz, I'm Boho Chic! I was so excited to see my first box is a tiffany/robins egg blue and dark shimmery gray! I was like YES! That is sooooo me!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 30, 2013)

> I'm extremely happy with the cuticle serum. I like the application with the pen style much better than the roller ball. It's so easy! I haven't gotten a chance to try Ally or Janel yet but I will soon!


 I LOVE the cuticle serum.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 30, 2013)

I got my box yesterday.  I opted for the full collection.  I love it!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I too thought they were talking about a rock candy polish, it's an actual peice of rock candy! So no polish


 There was a rock candy polish.  It's this, but in purple:

http://www.sephora.com/rock-candy-nail-glaze-P378028


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 30, 2013)

> There was a rock candy polish. Â It's this, but in purple: http://www.sephora.com/rock-candy-nail-glaze-P378028


 I want those in our boxes!


----------



## M Brooke (Mar 31, 2013)

I just used my Jackie polish and found that it's a little watery/runny. Did anyone else think that or is it just me? Love the color, but it's ending up all over my hand!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 31, 2013)

> Based on their quiz, I'm Boho Chic! I was so excited to see my first box is a tiffany/robins egg blue and dark shimmery gray! I was like YES! That is sooooo me!


 All the swatches I've seen of that blue are super pretty, I bet those colors will look great on you.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 31, 2013)

W



> I got my box yesterday. Â I opted for the full collection. Â I love it!


 Wow so pretty!


----------



## Jacks (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh no, that's my namesake! It should arrive tomorrow. I'll let you know re consistency.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday.  I opted for the full collection.  I love it!


 soooo pretty!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday.  I opted for the full collection.  I love it!


 Have you tried the Rock Candy Nail Glaze yet?


----------



## avonleabelle (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *M Brooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used my Jackie polish and found that it's a little watery/runny. Did anyone else think that or is it just me? Love the color, but it's ending up all over my hand!


 My Jackie seems fine but then I've used on the swatch me sticker and a nail wheel.

the one I'm having a problem with Ally.  It smells really bad, not normal nail polish smell.  Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## AMaas (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Jackie seems fine but then I've used on the swatch me sticker and a nail wheel.
> 
> the one I'm having a problem with Ally.  It smells really bad, not normal nail polish smell.  Has anyone else noticed that?


 Totally!  It has a skunk-y smell.  Glad it wasn't just me.  I haven't used on my nails yet, just a swatch.  I hope the odor does not linger on my nails.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 31, 2013)

> There was a rock candy polish. Â It's this, but in purple: http://www.sephora.com/rock-candy-nail-glaze-P378028


Yes I know there was a rock candy polish....someone said rock candy was included in the box this month, someone else thought the polish was included....I was just telling them it was actual candy not the polish!


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone tempted by the secret store? I'm almost tempted by the Knot Nautical trio, but having bought 6 nail polishes in April (and I haven't received them yet), I think I'll pass.

This was my first month with access to the secret store, and I was surprised at the variety!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone tempted by the secret store? I'm almost tempted by the Knot Nautical trio, but having bought 6 nail polishes in April (and I haven't received them yet), I think I'll pass.
> 
> This was my first month with access to the secret store, and I was surprised at the variety!


 Not really.  I like the Take Me To Paris set, but I don't know if I want to buy it.  I probably will though...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

I like the emerald polish set but $20 for two polishes and that hideous necklace I'll be passing.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the emerald polish set but $20 for two polishes and that hideous necklace I'll be passing.


 I was thinking the same thing.  If it came with a little emerald drawstring bag like the destination sets or something, I'd definitely get it.  The only jewelry I've gotten from Julep that I've liked is the orange infinity bracelet - I wear it almost every day.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 1, 2013)

I have no self control.  I ordered Take Me To Paris and Destination: Santa Fe, New Mexico.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no self control.  I ordered Take Me To Paris and Destination: Santa Fe, New Mexico.


 I also got the Take Me to Paris set.  I still have $$ left on the $100 gift cert I got for $50 on Valentine's Day, so since I've convinced myself I'm still paying half the listed price for everything, I'm OK with it.  Don't know if it's just that I've built up quite a polish stash over the past 3 months, but there wasn't much in the Secret Store I was interested in this month.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got the Take Me to Paris set.  I still have $$ left on the $100 gift cert I got for $50 on Valentine's Day, so since I've convinced myself I'm still paying half the listed price for everything, I'm OK with it.  Don't know if it's just that I've built up quite a polish stash over the past 3 months, but there wasn't much in the Secret Store I was interested in this month.


 I used the gift card I got on Valentine's Day too.  If I didn't have that, I probably wouldn't have purchased anything.  The  best part is that I still have about $20 left on my gift card!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL I sincerely hope "IT GUY " is pronounced like "IT guy" and not like "it" girl.

But some discounted polishes here: http://www.julep.com/shop/aprilfools.html


----------



## brandarae (Apr 1, 2013)

I really wanted Elizabeth. I put it in my cart and by the time I got to the place order spot, it was gone! I was tempted by the emerald set but I would never wear the necklace. Nothing else is really calling me.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

That is a cute April Fools Day joke. Love it.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think that's what they were going for lmao and it's hilarious XD


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This definitely made my day!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

I got my add ons today. I'm disappointed in the yellow. It is not near as bright/neon as the site made it appear.


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone tempted by the secret store? I'm almost tempted by the Knot Nautical trio, but having bought 6 nail polishes in April (and I haven't received them yet), I think I'll pass.
> 
> This was my first month with access to the secret store, and I was surprised at the variety!


 Ok! What is secret store and how do you get on it? Thanks. I am pretty new to Julep- got intro box last month, spring box and skipped April.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OsLsNsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok! What is secret store and how do you get on it? Thanks. I am pretty new to Julep- got intro box last month, spring box and skipped April.


 If I make no mistake, you can only access the secret store, if you got that month's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so disappointed that the quick dry drops in the secret store aren't actually cheaper.  I don't call 1 cent cheaper than the maven price any kind of deal.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Totally!  It has a skunk-y smell.  Glad it wasn't just me.  I haven't used on my nails yet, just a swatch.  I hope the odor does not linger on my nails.


 I think all of the polishes have a smell.  It's almost an "apple" smell or something.  I don't like it.  I love the application on the polishes though.  Haven't had a problem with them being runny. 

I got the whole collection and honestly love them all.  I find the yellow quite bright really.

Here is a quick watch I did of all the colors. Sorry for the messiness.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 1, 2013)

FINALLY getting my Ginger - ordered the Destination Waikiki Beach and another lip balm, bc my dog ate mine last week!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Jackie seems fine but then I've used on the swatch me sticker and a nail wheel.
> 
> the one I'm having a problem with Ally.  It smells really bad, not normal nail polish smell.  Has anyone else noticed that?


 YES!!!!!!!  It almost smells like its scented, but not in a good way. I'm tempted to email them asking if they've changed their formulation because it just doesn't smell like normal polish.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY getting my Ginger - ordered the Destination Waikiki Beach and another lip balm, bc my dog ate mine last week!


 yay for getting Ginger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats, I'm sure you'll love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 1, 2013)

I got the age defying hand brightener lorion and the glycolic hand scrub along with Georgia free with that code they emailed out yesterday and I'm stoked! The lotion and scrub are Awesome I've tried samples and I surly won't find them for cheaper right ?


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think all of the polishes have a smell.  It's almost an "apple" smell or something.  I don't like it.  I love the application on the polishes though.  Haven't had a problem with them being runny.
> ...


 Now that you mention that, that's the smell I'm getting too, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it until you mentioned it. I just emailed them asking if the formula's changed since it smells "off".


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I make no mistake, you can only access the secret store, if you got that month's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I loved this, I sent it to my hubs and told him it would be his birthday gift lol.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the age defying hand brightener lorion and the glycolic hand scrub along with Georgia free with that code they emailed out yesterday and I'm stoked! The lotion and scrub are Awesome I've tried samples and I surly won't find them for cheaper right ?


 Coupon code??  Did i miss this!?


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

Yea what code?


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 1, 2013)

Super speedy email response FTW:

"Thank you for the feedback and support. We guarantee that our polish are still 4-free but there may have been a slight variation on how the polish was made to get that distinct bright color. We apologize for any discomfort this may have caused, we will pass this on to our product development team. Please feel free to reach out to us with any further questions or concerns. Until then, we hope you have a wonderful day!"


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OsLsNsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome ^^


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone get a golden ticket? On a FB group for polish, one woman received one and CS told her it's redeemable for a bracelet, nothing else. Didn't they used to do upgraded boxes with the golden tickets?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

Golden ticket? I didn't check for that..... Nope. No golden ticket. I got a little thingie about the rock candy and that's it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 1, 2013)

> Golden ticket? I didn't check for that..... Nope. No golden ticket. I got a little thingie about the rock candy and that's it.


 Yep, Julep is depending out Golden tix now, so watch out ladies! You're entitled to an extra, this month being a bracelet.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coupon code??  Did i miss this!?


 It expired at 11:59 pt, so she either used it during the small window while the store was up and it was still valid, or julep made a mistake and she got very lucky!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get a golden ticket? On a FB group for polish, one woman received one and CS told her it's redeemable for a bracelet, nothing else. Didn't they used to do upgraded boxes with the golden tickets?


 That's awfully disappointing.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 1, 2013)

got my box and addon today so that was nice :]

i did boho glam and Eden addon - ill have pictures soon.


----------



## Kris Wilson (Apr 1, 2013)

I just used the SPRINGCOLOR code to get the free Georgia, so it looks like they made a mistake in stopping the code on time.   Just add it to your cart and then apply the code during checkout.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

Doesn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kris Wilson (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Doesn't work for me.


 Were you trying to just get the Gloria?  You have to make another purchase with it


----------



## Kris Wilson (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kris Wilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Were you trying to just get the Gloria?  You have to make another purchase with it


 Ack sorry, its Georgia, not Gloria!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 1, 2013)

Got my April CwaT box Saturday, but didn't gave a chance to polish until tonight. Here's Avery. I also noticed a strange smell. Kind of reminded me of sour apple flavored drink mix


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 2, 2013)

I did the IT girl box this month. I also sprang for the mystery box which came with a clear and teal glitter polish. My nails remind me of glittery plastic easter basket grass It's the yellow/green from this month, Ilamasqua's purple, and the clear glitter over top.  Sorry I don't have the actual bottles with me atm

.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 2, 2013)

Loving the purple! 1 coater, but was a little gloopy.


----------



## wishingwillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Just put on Avery as well. I didn't notice a smell that was that out of the ordinary. I was, however, very impressed with the formula this go round. Thick and vibrant but not goopy the application was very smooth. Could have easily been a single coat but I did two anyway, mostly out of habit. Topped it off with my Nails Inc Top Coat.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 2, 2013)

I am absolutely loving Lena.  I only needed one coat and I really like the color.  I only wish Julep polishes wore better.  It's kind of disappointing when it starts to chip after a few hours.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 2, 2013)

> I was, however, very impressed with the formula this go round. Thick and vibrant but not goopy the application was very smooth.


 Yes! It was such a pleasure to polish my nails without feeling like I was fighting to get it to apply nicely!


----------



## Eris99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Was anyone else kinda disappointed that the box didn't come with any cute extras besides the rock candy?  I know that I got what I paid for, the polish and the cuticle treatment, but every box before this also came with lip gloss or chap stick or a nail file or something plus a bit of candy, I actually felt kinda sad there wasn't another little julep extra.  I even went on youtube to see if my box was an accident but my IT girl box matches all the other boxes so it's not like they forgot anything.  And again, I know I got exactly what I paid for, but I'm curious if anyone else felt this way.

I LOVE julep's treatments like the cuticle oil and remover but I'm stuggling to be a fan of the actual polish, the formulas differ so greatly and application is trickier than others, but I stay a member because their other items are stellar.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 2, 2013)

semi-sunlight. it really is a gorgeous color, shame i was in a bit of a hurry to go out, edges are a little rough, but not the polishes fault.

topped with SH Red bottle top coat.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love this, btw I use the same top coat.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 2, 2013)

April Secret Store is open. 

I notice some of the selections have a "bonus gift" which is a muslin bag with a print on it plus 3 polishes.  However, it's $2 more than the selections that are just 3 polishes.  So, you're really paying $2 for the muslin bag, which doesn't make it a bonus, IMO. 

Nit picky.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> April Secret Store is open.
> 
> ...


 i agree. im not doing the store this month - nothing really wowed me.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 2, 2013)

anyone willing to post pics from the secret store? i skipped and am just curious


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the druzy necklace from the emerald set!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone willing to post pics from the secret store? i skipped and am just curious


 If you google Julep Secret Store, there's a blogger who posts photos. I don't know if I'm allowed to post links to blogs on here, but that should get you to the photos.

=]


----------



## sunnydebs (Apr 3, 2013)

There was a one day code on Sunday for a free Georgia polish with any purchase.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 3, 2013)

i posted photos of the secret store on my blog. check my sig. I caved and got the emerald set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like the design of the cuticle pen but it seems like the suggested amount doesn't even work for a finger much less a whole hand!


Same for me.  It takes about twenty clicks to get enough for both of my hands.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 4, 2013)

> Same for me.Â  It takes about twenty clicks to get enough for both of my hands.Â


 It takes me about 2-3 clicks per hand. It's just enough. I don't want to flood my cuticles with the stuff. I still like the application though; I can apply it without worrying I might dent my mani which happened a few times with their roller ball.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It takes me about 2-3 clicks per hand. It's just enough. I don't want to flood my cuticles with the stuff. I still like the application though; I can apply it without worrying I might dent my mani which happened a few times with their roller ball.


Mine only requires a few clicks as well to get enough to apply to one hand.  Mine may leak though, as I noticed it was wet when I first opened it.  I'm storing it sitting upright just in case.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 4, 2013)

> topped with SH Red bottle top coat.Â


 What's that?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 4, 2013)

> What's that?


 Sally Hansen, I believe.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

> Mine only requires a few clicks as well to get enough to apply to one hand.Â  Mine may leak though, as I noticed it was wet when I first opened it.Â  I'm storing it sitting upright just in case.


 I thought mine was leaking a couple times as well. When I used it the brush had little product on it but when I opened it again to use it, it was saturated.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's that?


 The Sally Hansen top coat the one that comes in a red bottle.


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 4, 2013)

I just signed up for Julep! I am excited. I should get my starter box (or whatever it's called) next week, I am guessing. I got the "It Girl" one, I think. I hope I am not disappointed with this service. I have read some really mixed reviews and decided to just jump in and try it for myself!


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just wore Lena for almost 4 days before some minor chipping.  This has to be a new record for me.  I usually get about 1 day before my polish chips.  But it stained my nails green!  It was so pretty though.  I wore it with a hot pink shirt and I felt 90s rad.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm wearing one of Julep foils and love the color, but they chip so easily on me.  Does anyone else have this problem?  Any suggestions?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwhackers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just signed up for Julep! I am excited. I should get my starter box (or whatever it's called) next week, I am guessing. I got the "It Girl" one, I think. I hope I am not disappointed with this service. I have read some really mixed reviews and decided to just jump in and try it for myself!


 I was so addicted the first few months I signed up.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wore Lena for almost 4 days before some minor chipping.  This has to be a new record for me.  I usually get about 1 day before my polish chips.  But it stained my nails green!  It was so pretty though.  I wore it with a hot pink shirt and I felt 90s rad.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm wearing one of Julep foils and love the color, but they chip so easily on me.  Does anyone else have this problem?  Any suggestions?


 are you wearing base and top coats? a base coat prevents most staining and the top coat helps with chipping.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same for me.  It takes about twenty clicks to get enough for both of my hands.


 It only took this many clicks the first time to prime it, but after that it has taken a few clicks per hand.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've gotten 2 months now and I'm so not impressed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

> I was so addicted the first few months I signed up.


 This, kinda. I joined Julep back when they were still fairly new November of 2011... I wasn't overly impressed but when I rejoined after joining this board. I went from having 3 polishes of theirs to over 50 in a matter of 3 weeks. Hoarding and addiction, it is real among these boards lol. Although I think their formula is extremely hit or miss, mostly miss these days I just keep buying and buying.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a GOOD polish remover? Something they swear by? I just found subscription boxes, and julep and have NEVER painted my nails this often and went through a bottle of remover that I have probably had for a year, in like three months because I keep changing polishes (I love this haha) but if i am going to be using it more often I think i may want to make sure I use an ok remover. No idea if this is even necessary or not... thoughts? Suggestions? I feel like the CVS one I have doesnt always do a great job...or maybe I need to invest in a better base coat?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a GOOD polish remover? Something they swear by? I just found subscription boxes, and julep and have NEVER painted my nails this often and went through a bottle of remover that I have probably had for a year, in like three months because I keep changing polishes (I love this haha) but if i am going to be using it more often I think i may want to make sure I use an ok remover. No idea if this is even necessary or not... thoughts? Suggestions? I feel like the CVS one I have doesnt always do a great job...or maybe I need to invest in a better base coat?


 I just use the CVS brand strengthening polish remover - it's cheap, it gets the job done, and it doesn't slaughter my nails.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This, kinda.
> 
> ...


 I joined November 2012 and I bought so many from their site and ebay I am afraid to count lol. Also it doesn't help that we are all enablers here and I have a shopping problem.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a GOOD polish remover? Something they swear by? I just found subscription boxes, and julep and have NEVER painted my nails this often and went through a bottle of remover that I have probably had for a year, in like three months because I keep changing polishes (I love this haha) but if i am going to be using it more often I think i may want to make sure I use an ok remover. No idea if this is even necessary or not... thoughts? Suggestions? I feel like the CVS one I have doesnt always do a great job...or maybe I need to invest in a better base coat?


 I really like Zoya's remove +. It's definitely more expensive than the drugstore brand, but it's a lot milder, yet still does a good job at removing polish. Plus, Birchbox has it in their store, so when I have points, I can get it there for "free"...


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a GOOD polish remover? Something they swear by? I just found subscription boxes, and julep and have NEVER painted my nails this often and went through a bottle of remover that I have probably had for a year, in like three months because I keep changing polishes (I love this haha) but if i am going to be using it more often I think i may want to make sure I use an ok remover. No idea if this is even necessary or not... thoughts? Suggestions? I feel like the CVS one I have doesnt always do a great job...or maybe I need to invest in a better base coat?


 Seconding the Zoya + Remove recommendation. I paint my nails every 1-2 days (it's a sickness) and have only used Zoya for almost 2 years. It's incredibly powerful for being non-acetone (even with glitter!), it has the most convenient bottle (a pump-action that is awesome mid-manicure), and most importantly to me, is not at all drying. The CVS ones I used to use, even if they were "non-acetone" or "nourishing" or whatever the label said, always dried out my skin. Not so with Zoya. It *is* $10 a bottle, but imho it is completely worth it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 5, 2013)

Zoya Remove+ is great, but pretty expensive. Sephora brand is also pretty expensive, but a good remover.

If you're looking for something cheap but super effective, go for pure 100% acetone. Make sure you have super saturating lotion/hand creme for when you're finished though. Also, Cutex is fairly consistently good, but a lot cheaper. If you also shop at Stop&amp;Shop/Giant, their generic CareOne brand of polish remover is also great (and a lot cheaper than Cutex). http://www.care1.info/


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 5, 2013)

honestly, the best removers at a cheap price are the ones that come in plastic jars with a sponge. there will also be a tool in there for rubbing your nails with or you just put your nail in the slit in the sponge and twist it around. they are usually $2-6 bucks depending on brands/stores but say 'instant' on them. cvs/equate(walmart)/etc never work well for me. i grabbed the onyx professional one in a hurry, which is 100% acetone, and only cost $1.99 for 4oz. it's light years ahead of others but not as good as the jar ones i mentioned.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> honestly, the best removers at a cheap price are the ones that come in plastic jars with a sponge. there will also be a tool in there for rubbing your nails with or you just put your nail in the slit in the sponge and twist it around. they are usually $2-6 bucks depending on brands/stores but say 'instant' on them. cvs/equate(walmart)/etc never work well for me. i grabbed the onyx professional one in a hurry, which is 100% acetone, and only cost $1.99 for 4oz. it's light years ahead of others but not as good as the jar ones i mentioned.


YES, it used to take forever to wipe each nail down with a cotton pad and a bottle of polish remover...then I got those jars with the sponge...LOVE IT!


----------



## Eris99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I ordered the Glamazon box from the April secret store and they forgot to include the polish.  Every order I've gotten from Julep has had an issue.  The first box they "forgot" and I didn't get it for weeks, I finally called to find out what was happening.  The second box: missing items.  The third box: wrong items.  The fourth box: missing polish.  They always quickly address the issue and their customer service is polite and easy to get a hold of but their quality control is crazy lousy.

Like I said before though, I love the products, hate the polish. I give the polish away to friends because I hate the formula.  Their colors are fantastic but the polish itself is awful.

I'm with the other posters, the new cuticle oil takes multiple clicks to do each hand, not the "half click" they suggest.  I've been using it for about a week, waiting the full two weeks to see if there really are any noticeable results like they promise.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 5, 2013)

> I really like Zoya's remove +. It's definitely more expensive than the drugstore brand, but it's a lot milder, yet still does a good job at removing polish. Plus, Birchbox has it in their store, so when I have points, I can get it there for "free"...


 And if you order over $35 on Zoya's website their freebie has been a 2oz bottle of Remove, so I try to wait til I get a larger order. I have yet to run out of my 8oz bottle (which I bought with Birchbox points) since I keep filling it up with the 2oz bottles, mind you I swap out polish two or three times a week.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2013)

If you poke around on YouTube, there are DIY tutorials for homemade Remove. I think it's just acetone, glycerin, and water.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

I just received my Secret Store order.  I got Harley, Robin, Ingrid, Kelly, Minka, and Yumi.  I'm very happy to get Ingrid and another Robin.  After swatching all of them, I don't know if I'll wear Harley, but I'm excited to try Ingrid and Yumi.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seconding the Zoya + Remove recommendation. I paint my nails every 1-2 days (it's a sickness) and have only used Zoya for almost 2 years. It's incredibly powerful for being non-acetone (even with glitter!), it has the most convenient bottle (a pump-action that is awesome mid-manicure), and most importantly to me, is not at all drying. The CVS ones I used to use, even if they were "non-acetone" or "nourishing" or whatever the label said, always dried out my skin. Not so with Zoya. It *is* $10 a bottle, but imho it is completely worth it.


 Sounds like I might have to try the zoya one.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Secret Store order.  I got Harley, Robin, Ingrid, Kelly, Minka, and Yumi.  I'm very happy to get Ingrid and another Robin.  After swatching all of them, I don't know if I'll wear Harley, but I'm excited to try Ingrid and Yumi.


 Sounds like a good haul, I was good and didn't order anything.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 5, 2013)

Avery started looking a bit worn after 3 days. I got Yumi yesterday and slapped a coat on top to get thru the last workdsy of the week. I hoped the glitter would distract people from the chips


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Avery started looking a bit worn after 3 days. I got Yumi yesterday and slapped a coat on top to get thru the last workdsy of the week. I hoped the glitter would distract people from the chips


 That looks so happy!  It's like a birthday cake on your fingernails!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 5, 2013)

I really like juleps remover- I'm pretty sure it's non acetone.


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are you wearing base and top coats? a base coat prevents most staining and the top coat helps with chipping.


 Yep.  I've tried several variations, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've repainted my nails three times this week.  So much chipping.  oh well....I just get to rotate through my collection faster, right?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really like juleps remover- I'm pretty sure it's non acetone.


 I use the Julep one on my daughter.  It works, but I really don't like the way it smells.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES, it used to take forever to wipe each nail down with a cotton pad and a bottle of polish remover...then I got those jars with the sponge...LOVE IT!


 I've never tried those jars with the sponge O.O I was using Up &amp; Up before leaving NY and loved it because it left this clean,fresh and not at all annoying after smell lol XD I paint my nails a lot and appreciate something like that XD I thought it would be stupid to bring a bottle of remover with me back home, but now I miss it D: XD


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep.  I've tried several variations, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've repainted my nails three times this week.  So much chipping.  oh well....I just get to rotate through my collection faster, right?


 I was having issues with Julep chipping and I have used so many different base/top coat combos and nothing was helping the chipping.  I went to Sallys and asked them and they told me I was already using the "best of the best" (SV topcoat, China Glaze basecoat or Orly Bonder)..but the girl suggested I try Salon Sciences Instant Artificials under my basecoat.  She assured me if I didn't like it I could bring it back (I love that about Sallys!)

Sure enough, its been 3 weeks since I started using it and it has been AMAZING.  Julep will last a week with NO tip wear and NO chipping!! Its crazy!  And I haven't broken a nail, split a nail bent a nail during this entire time.  I am HOOKED!!

So what I have been using is..

1 coat Salon Sciences Instant Artificials

1 coat Orly Bonder

However many coats of my polish needed

1 coat Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat

I can't say enough good things about the Salon Sciences Instant Artificials.  I am a believer!


----------



## acostakk (Apr 5, 2013)

> I was having issues with Julep chipping and I have used so many different base/top coat combos and nothing was helping the chipping. Â I went to Sallys and asked them and they told me I was already using the "best of the best" (SV topcoat, China Glaze basecoat or Orly Bonder)..but the girl suggested I try Salon Sciences Instant Artificials under my basecoat. Â She assured me if I didn't like it I could bring it back (I love that about Sallys!) Sure enough, its been 3 weeks since I started using it and it has been AMAZING. Â Julep will last a week with NO tip wear and NO chipping!! Its crazy! Â And I haven't broken a nail, split a nail bent a nail during this entire time. Â I am HOOKED!! So what I have been using is.. 1 coat Salon Sciences Instant Artificials 1 coat Orly Bonder However many coats of my polish needed 1 coat Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat I can't say enough good things about the Salon Sciences Instant Artificials. Â I am a believer!


 I am intrigued, to say the least. I use Orly Bonder and SV top coat, but still barely make it 24 hours without chips (I've even gone to bed with pristine, totally dry nails and woken up with chips. What the heck?!?). Sounds like its worth trying!


----------



## acostakk (Apr 5, 2013)

> I was having issues with Julep chipping and I have used so many different base/top coat combos and nothing was helping the chipping. Â I went to Sallys and asked them and they told me I was already using the "best of the best" (SV topcoat, China Glaze basecoat or Orly Bonder)..but the girl suggested I try Salon Sciences Instant Artificials under my basecoat. Â She assured me if I didn't like it I could bring it back (I love that about Sallys!) Sure enough, its been 3 weeks since I started using it and it has been AMAZING. Â Julep will last a week with NO tip wear and NO chipping!! Its crazy! Â And I haven't broken a nail, split a nail bent a nail during this entire time. Â I am HOOKED!! So what I have been using is.. 1 coat Salon Sciences Instant Artificials 1 coat Orly Bonder However many coats of my polish needed 1 coat Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat I can't say enough good things about the Salon Sciences Instant Artificials. Â I am a believer!


 I am intrigued, to say the least. I use Orly Bonder and SV top coat, but still barely make it 24 hours without chips (I've even gone to bed with pristine, totally dry nails and woken up with chips. What the heck?!?). Sounds like its worth trying!


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am intrigued, to say the least. I use Orly Bonder and SV top coat, but still barely make it 24 hours without chips (I've even gone to bed with pristine, totally dry nails and woken up with chips. What the heck?!?). Sounds like its worth trying!


 Please do let me (us here!) know if/when you try it.  I should also add that I have an administrative job where I type all day every day, kids and have to do housework (boo me, lol) so my nails get a LOT of wear.  I hope it works for you!!


----------



## acostakk (Apr 5, 2013)

> Please do let me (us here!) know if/when you try it. Â I should also add that I have an administrative job where I type all day every day, kids and have to do housework (boo me, lol) so my nails get a LOT of wear. Â I hope it works for you!!


 Ditto for me. Except I was recently laid off, which just means I do MORE housework now.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 6, 2013)

THANK you to whoever told me to get the nail polish remover with the foam in it. Works wonders.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANK you to whoever told me to get the nail polish remover with the foam in it. Works wonders.


 There's a foam nail polish remover?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

> There's a foam nail polish remover?


 It's basically a sponge (sponge = foam) in a plastic tub filled with nail polish remover. There's a hole in the middle of the sponge, and you just stick your finger in the hole like you're Little Jack Horner, let the remover work on the polish, and wipe the polish off on the sponge when you pull your finger out. It's kind of like the foil method.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's basically a sponge (sponge = foam) in a plastic tub filled with nail polish remover. There's a hole in the middle of the sponge, and you just stick your finger in the hole like you're Little Jack Horner, let the remover work on the polish, and wipe the polish off on the sponge when you pull your finger out. It's kind of like the foil method.


 OOOOOOOOH!  Yes!  I love those!


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANK you to whoever told me to get the nail polish remover with the foam in it. Works wonders.


 lol you're welcome =)


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's basically a sponge (sponge = foam) in a plastic tub filled with nail polish remover. There's a hole in the middle of the sponge, and you just stick your finger in the hole like you're Little Jack Horner, let the remover work on the polish, and wipe the polish off on the sponge when you pull your finger out. It's kind of like the foil method.


 foil has NEVER worked for me; it only removes the tiniest bit.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> foil has NEVER worked for me; it only removes the tiniest bit.


 How long are you leaving your nails wrapped?  I leave mine wrapped for the length of either "American Pie" or "A Quick One While He's Away" depending on my mood (they're each around eight minutes or so, if I recall correctly), and it all magically comes off.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's basically a sponge (sponge = foam) in a plastic tub filled with nail polish remover. There's a hole in the middle of the sponge, and you just stick your finger in the hole like you're Little Jack Horner, let the remover work on the polish, and wipe the polish off on the sponge when you pull your finger out. It's kind of like the foil method.


 I LOL'ed at "Little Jack Horner"..


----------



## tasertag (Apr 8, 2013)

Whoever said that this month's polishes smell awful was right. I'm using Ally right now and it smells like a skunk walked through the room.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoever said that this month's polishes smell awful was right. I'm using Ally right now and it smells like a skunk walked through the room.


 Oh no! I just got my April box today and this makes me not want to open it.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! I just got my April box today and this makes me not want to open it.


The colors in the Bombshell box were great IMO...maybe get a bouquet of flowers or burn a candle next to you to mask the polish fumes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The colors in the Bombshell box were great IMO...maybe get a bouquet of flowers or burn a candle next to you to mask the polish fumes.


 Thanks for the idea, I got the it girl box.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 8, 2013)

it's probably healthiest to open a window


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

Holy nail staining batman.... I look like I'm ill or something.. (Excuse the peeling nails.. work for me serum!!)


----------



## tasertag (Apr 9, 2013)

> Holy nail staining batman.... I look like I'm ill or something.. (Excuse the peeling nails.. work for me serum!!)


 EEK what color was that from?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy nail staining batman.... I look like I'm ill or something.. (Excuse the peeling nails.. work for me serum!!)


 woah! well...I still have stains from Joan...and I buff my nails and what not...


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EEK what color was that from?


 Abbie.. and the slight green stain on my pinky is left over from Lena when I did the full collection mani posted earlier... I applied Sally Hansen nail stickers over this because I really didn't know what else to do about it.  I can't walk around like that!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 9, 2013)

O__O I had minor staining with no base coat from a few months ago, but _jeez_. I'd contact CS or post on their FB wall


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 9, 2013)

> O__O I had minor staining with no base coat from a few months ago, butÂ _jeez_. I'd contact CS or post on their FB wall


 I second the suggestion. That's ridiculous!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 9, 2013)

I've had a few Julep polishes stain bad... just like that pic. I just cleaned, buffed and reapplied a different polish. The stains were there a good week or more, though. I've been watching the oxygen treatment coat for a few days. Think it's time to remove it and dig into my new polishes!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 9, 2013)

> Abbie.. and the slight green stain on my pinky is left over from Lena when I did the full collection mani posted earlier... I applied Sally Hansen nail stickers over this because I really didn't know what else to do about it.Â  I can't walk around like that!


 I had the same problem with Lena - and I used a base coat! Like Gabi, my nails are still stained from Joan. The staining is finally limited to the top 1/3-ish of my nails, but its still pretty bad. The tips of my nails on my right hand are bright orange. I'm just glad I only had Lena on for a few hours. I tried Candy, but it just made me look ill. Not a fan of this month's colors at all. Ive tried everything for the staining (from Joan), but the only thing that's worked is time. SMDH. Hopefully, your staining will go away faster than mine. FTR, the oxygen treatment seemed to make mine worse.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 9, 2013)

i think your best bet is to repaint them and let the staining grow out. buffing them will get rid of a minor stain but with deep ones, it will only expose more of the nail's deeper layers to future staining. i try to never buff my nails especially since mine are thin and the majority are ALWAYS peeling at the edge.

has anyone tried a hoof cream/serum? i'm really desperate to stop the peeling. my diet is honestly well balanced and i've had peeling nails since as long as i can remember. they're also super super thin and soft: if i use them to try and open anything, it will start peeling and the tip will even fold right over. if i catch the side of a slightly long nail (stubby by almost anyone's standards, though) in my hair or on fabric, it'll tear right into my nail and i'm forced to trim it.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think your best bet is to repaint them and let the staining grow out. buffing them will get rid of a minor stain but with deep ones, it will only expose more of the nail's deeper layers to future staining. i try to never buff my nails especially since mine are thin and the majority are ALWAYS peeling at the edge.
> 
> has anyone tried a hoof cream/serum? i'm really desperate to stop the peeling. my diet is honestly well balanced and i've had peeling nails since as long as i can remember. they're also super super thin and soft: if i use them to try and open anything, it will start peeling and the tip will even fold right over. if i catch the side of a slightly long nail (stubby by almost anyone's standards, though) in my hair or on fabric, it'll tear right into my nail and i'm forced to trim it.


Mine started peeling really bad about 6 months ago. I have tried everything to get it to stop. Nail supplements, several nail treatments, and now the new Julep cuticle serum.  I also read that iron deficiency (I have always been anemic)  can cause it also so I started taking extra iron again. I hope you find a cure soon. I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy nail staining batman.... I look like I'm ill or something.. (Excuse the peeling nails.. work for me serum!!)


 Oh no!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think your best bet is to repaint them and let the staining grow out. buffing them will get rid of a minor stain but with deep ones, it will only expose more of the nail's deeper layers to future staining. i try to never buff my nails especially since mine are thin and the majority are ALWAYS peeling at the edge.
> 
> has anyone tried a hoof cream/serum? i'm really desperate to stop the peeling. my diet is honestly well balanced and i've had peeling nails since as long as i can remember. they're also super super thin and soft: if i use them to try and open anything, it will start peeling and the tip will even fold right over. if i catch the side of a slightly long nail (stubby by almost anyone's standards, though) in my hair or on fabric, it'll tear right into my nail and i'm forced to trim it.


 I have the same problem my nails are super thin. I have been trying to take more vitamins and hopefully it will work.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same problem my nails are super thin. I have been trying to take more vitamins and hopefully it will work.


 You guys should try Salon Sciences Instant Artificials.  You buy it at Sally's.  You can wear it as a base coat or wear it on its own.  It will make your nails as hard as artificials (and I mean that in a good way!!) 

Its not too expensive and it has given me super strong, long nails since I started wearing it.  No chips or breaks in a month (thats a miracle for me!) I highly recommend it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You guys should try Salon Sciences Instant Artificials.  You buy it at Sally's.  You can wear it as a base coat or wear it on its own.  It will make your nails as hard as artificials (and I mean that in a good way!!)
> ...


 I really really want to try that XD


----------



## shy32 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You guys should try Salon Sciences Instant Artificials.  You buy it at Sally's.  You can wear it as a base coat or wear it on its own.  It will make your nails as hard as artificials (and I mean that in a good way!!)
> ...


You talked me into it! lol. I also bought the Fiberglass Network from Salon Sciences. Can't wait to try them, thanks for the info.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think your best bet is to repaint them and let the staining grow out. buffing them will get rid of a minor stain but with deep ones, it will only expose more of the nail's deeper layers to future staining. i try to never buff my nails especially since mine are thin and the majority are ALWAYS peeling at the edge.
> 
> has anyone tried a hoof cream/serum? i'm really desperate to stop the peeling. my diet is honestly well balanced and i've had peeling nails since as long as i can remember. they're also super super thin and soft: if i use them to try and open anything, it will start peeling and the tip will even fold right over. if i catch the side of a slightly long nail (stubby by almost anyone's standards, though) in my hair or on fabric, it'll tear right into my nail and i'm forced to trim it.


 Do you take a multivitamin? My nails got SO much stronger after I started doing that....


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You guys should try Salon Sciences Instant Artificials.  You buy it at Sally's.  You can wear it as a base coat or wear it on its own.  It will make your nails as hard as artificials (and I mean that in a good way!!)
> ...


 Thanks, I will have to look for it.


----------



## SassyVee (Apr 10, 2013)

April will be my first box so I'm totally new to Julep. I was wondering if they let people have multiple subscriptions like Birchbox does. Would there be any advantages to it if they do? March was my first Birchbox and it's my only other subscription so far, so I still have a lot to learn. Thanks!


----------



## zorabell (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> April will be my first box so I'm totally new to Julep. I was wondering if they let people have multiple subscriptions like Birchbox does. Would there be any advantages to it if they do? March was my first Birchbox and it's my only other subscription so far, so I still have a lot to learn. Thanks!


In my opinion I don't think having an extra sub for julep is really worth it because you have the option to upgrade your box to the full collection (usually $30 extra) and add-on 3 extra polishes (usually around $4.99) or products if you wanted a particular color that wasn't coming in your box.


----------



## SassyVee (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In my opinion I don't think having an extra sub for julep is really worth it because you have the option to upgrade your box to the full collection (usually $30 extra) and add-on 3 extra polishes (usually around $4.99) or products if you wanted a particular color that wasn't coming in your box.


 Okay. Thanks for your help


----------



## tasertag (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In my opinion I don't think having an extra sub for julep is really worth it because you have the option to upgrade your box to the full collection (usually $30 extra) and add-on 3 extra polishes (usually around $4.99) or products if you wanted a particular color that wasn't coming in your box.


 Yeah I have to agree that there's no incentive for getting a second account. Plus if you can always go back and buy a past month's box under Maven Exclusives for the Maven price as long as it's in stock.

I've also read some past posts that they might not allow a second account anyways.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2013)

oooooh they just announced a new mystery box





they look kinda like they might be similar to zoya pixie dusts? that middle polish looks beautiful, but i really want to see some swatches before i decide to buy one!


----------



## tasertag (Apr 10, 2013)

> oooooh they just announced a new mystery box
> 
> they look kinda like they might be similar to zoya pixie dusts? that middle polish looks beautiful, but i really want to see some swatches before i decide to buy one!


 Probably comes with a scrub too. But $25?! I'll probably pass.


----------



## brandarae (Apr 10, 2013)

I keep saying I'm not getting any more mystery boxes but I'll probably get this one! Lol   I do still have almost $20 left on my gift card that I had purchased. So about $5 out of pocket.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not getting one but I really want to see what's in it. XD


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not getting one but I really want to see what's in it. XD


 me too...but if they still have them next monday i'll probably order one...i'm such a sucker!  I would be disapointed if i got the black color, but i like the other two nude-y colors!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably comes with a scrub too. But $25?! I'll probably pass.


 yeah the increase in price has been turning me off from the mystery boxes, especially since when they were $20 each i always got at least one cheap item that had their logo on it that was worth like a dollar yet they valued as $5.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooooh they just announced a new mystery box
> 
> ...


I might have to get them. I'm a sucker for that texturey finish.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 10, 2013)

Not getting one this time. I always end up with a couple of dupes.

I also just got Zoyas summer pixie dust collection.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where did you guys see this mystery box?! I don't see it on the website, and neither of my emails that normally get julep stuff got an email! :-(


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you guys see this mystery box?! I don't see it on the website, and neither of my emails that normally get julep stuff got an email! :-(


I saw it on their facebook page.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you guys see this mystery box?! I don't see it on the website, and neither of my emails that normally get julep stuff got an email! :-(


 They apparently posted it "early" and are now telling people to come back tomorrow.  So ... I'll come back tomorrow.  Looks interesting.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They apparently posted it "early" and are now telling people to come back tomorrow.  So ... I'll come back tomorrow.  Looks interesting.


 kinda jumped the gun a bit then huh!?  or maybe they shouldve prefaced the annoucement on facebook by saying when it'd be available in the shop....oh well!  gives me time to decide if i really want it!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 10, 2013)

man i know i said no more mystery boxes but this one looks really good. i dont have anything like that in my collection except one OPI textured polish. its very interesting. i know the easter one was a flop for me but i was also good at not buying anything from the secret store. im just going to rationalize everything now LOL. 

cant wait to see more previews of it tomorrow.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not getting one but I really want to see what's in it. XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooooh they just announced a new mystery box
> 
> ...


 I agree, I would like to see swatches first. I wonder if we will be getting texture polishes in an upcoming box.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah the increase in price has been turning me off from the mystery boxes, especially since when they were $20 each i always got at least one cheap item that had their logo on it that was worth like a dollar yet they valued as $5.


 I am definitely not a fan of their price increase I was hoping it wasn't permanent.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They apparently posted it "early" and are now telling people to come back tomorrow.  So ... I'll come back tomorrow.  Looks interesting.


 Interesting.  The black polish, looking at the pic they leaked, looks exactly like Zoya's black Pixie Dust shade. I'm meh on the other two colors they pictured, but am curious as to what colors they come up with.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 From now on we should just use this:


----------



## tasertag (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From now on we should just use this:


 LOL love it


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From now on we should just use this:


 lmao will do XD


----------



## casby (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually like Julep products more than their nail polish so if there's a guaranteed scrub/exfoliator lotion, I'll probably cave to the mystery box. (Unless the black polish is also guaranteed, in which case, it's going to be a skip for me because I can't rock that color at work).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like Julep products more than their nail polish so if there's a guaranteed scrub/exfoliator lotion, I'll probably cave to the mystery box. (Unless the black polish is also guaranteed, in which case, it's going to be a skip for me because I can't rock that color at work).


 I actually like almost all of Julep's products, but their polishes are decidedly meh. It's funny because what they're supposedly known for is their polish :|


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> From now on we should just use this:Â


 *Bows* I have the sudden urge to make grape jello &amp; draw a Ditto poker face on it.


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally got my April order! (not shipping's fault, just finished exams so got to go back home). Colours look awesome! Also as someone with food allergies I thought it was really nice that the ingredients for the rock candy were included!

Having kept up with this thread, I'll be sure to use a base coat to avoid any nail staining!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From now on we should just use this:


 LOL


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Apr 10, 2013)

Ooooh I WANT THE BLACK!!!! I love the other shades as well, so I would be happy with any of them.  $24.99 is a sucky price though.  I think I might have to get a box, but if there isn't some serious swag in there, it will be the last $25 box I buy from them...



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooooh they just announced a new mystery box
> 
> ...


----------



## acostakk (Apr 10, 2013)

> I was having issues with Julep chipping and I have used so many different base/top coat combos and nothing was helping the chipping. Â I went to Sallys and asked them and they told me I was already using the "best of the best" (SV topcoat, China Glaze basecoat or Orly Bonder)..but the girl suggested I try Salon Sciences Instant Artificials under my basecoat. Â She assured me if I didn't like it I could bring it back (I love that about Sallys!) Sure enough, its been 3 weeks since I started using it and it has been AMAZING. Â Julep will last a week with NO tip wear and NO chipping!! Its crazy! Â And I haven't broken a nail, split a nail bent a nail during this entire time. Â I am HOOKED!! So what I have been using is.. 1 coat Salon Sciences Instant Artificials 1 coat Orly Bonder However many coats of my polish needed 1 coat Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat I can't say enough good things about the Salon Sciences Instant Artificials. Â I am a believer!


 I finally made the trip to Sally's! I cut all my nails off and was going to grow them out with Nailtiques Formula 2, but hated having to go that long polish free. Very hopeful that this will cure both the peeling nails and chipping polish! I took photos of the bare nails before polishing and intend to take a picture every time I change polish. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

> You guys should try Salon Sciences Instant Artificials. Â You buy it at Sally's. Â You can wear it as a base coat or wear it on its own. Â It will make your nails as hard as artificials (and I mean that in a good way!!)Â  Its not too expensive and it has given me super strong, long nails since I started wearing it. Â No chips or breaks in a month (thats a miracle for me!) I highly recommend it!


 You are a lifesaver. I snip my nails to little stubs because I feel like they always break when they get longer so I rarely try to grow them out. I'm going to pick this up and hope for the best!


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 10, 2013)

i'm super excited about this; i plan to try it soon.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 11, 2013)

If anyone is interested, the Sea Salt Mystery box is available.  I had $$ left on a gift card from Valentine's Day, so I ordered one.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm loving the Black Sea salt color.... I just bought the mystery box with valentines day gift card from the Bf ... Yay!! I don't know why I love mystery boxes soooo much. I guess it's cause it's a mystery.., here's hoping for the $1k Visa card. I'm building a home right now &amp; momma needs a new kitchen... Actually a new everything... Lol!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know if I should order it or not I still have not gotten the spring mystery box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if I should order it or not I still have not gotten the spring mystery box.


 ummmmm i'd complain to them about getting the spring mystery box. :| srsly? wtf


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2013)

> ummmmm i'd complain to them about getting the spring mystery box. :| srsly? wtf


 I believe she's in Germany. It takes a bit longer to get mail there.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From now on we should just use this:


 
haha reminds me of the blob from clay fighters..... I miss Sega.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe she's in Germany. It takes a bit longer to get mail there.


 Yes, unfortunately it takes forever for things to get here sometimes. I do have to email them because my package has not moved since the 20th.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just wondering- what do they change you for shipping a mystery box to Germany?


----------



## brandarae (Apr 11, 2013)

Caved and ordered the mystery box this morning. After my gc I only paid $5.58.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 11, 2013)

I wanted to get the mystery box but I want to see swatches too.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just wondering- what do they change you for shipping a mystery box to Germany?


 I have free shipping, I have an APO address.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

That's awesome !! I traveled through Germany years ago- I loved Munich &amp; the english gardens were beautiful!! The beer gardens were soooo much fun!! Singing, Eating , &amp; Drinking Beer... Sooooo my style...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm probably going to cave on this one. The pink one, Madeline, look ah-mazing! I always seem to cave on their mystery boxes, lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's awesome !! I traveled through Germany years ago- I loved Munich &amp; the english gardens were beautiful!! The beer gardens were soooo much fun!! Singing, Eating , &amp; Drinking Beer... Sooooo my style...


 I live in Stuttgart, we have a Fruhlingsfest  in the spring   fest and a Volksfest in the fall  kinda like the Octoberfest in Munich. As well as  other fest throughout the year. My favorite is the wine fest late August, I love trying out all the new wines.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm probably going to cave on this one. The pink one, Madeline, look ah-mazing! I always seem to cave on their mystery boxes, lol.


 I'm still going back and forth in my head.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm such a sucker for these mystery boxes, even though i always get duds. here's to all of us getting at least decent boxes this time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyVee (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I have to agree that there's no incentive for getting a second account. Plus if you can always go back and buy a past month's box under Maven Exclusives for the Maven price as long as it's in stock.
> 
> I've also read some past posts that they might not allow a second account anyways.


 Thanks. I had no idea I could go back and buy past boxes either. That's good.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 12, 2013)

i'm debating between a bath and body works purchase or waiting for the new julep collection and the zoya earth day sale. i will probably do bbw and one of the two polish companies, but i certainly can't do all three. or can i? =D =D no.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 12, 2013)

I



> i'm debating between a bath and body works purchase or waiting for the new julep collection and the zoya earth day sale. i will probably do bbw and one of the two polish companies, but i certainly can't do all three. or can i? =D =D no.


 I'm really hoping for a zoya earth day sale. I was gifted a bunch of toxic nail polish that I'm willing to trade in.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 12, 2013)

What are some of the known toxic brands?


----------



## tasertag (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are some of the known toxic brands?


 I just read the ingredients on the labels. If it's not at least 3-Free then I consider it toxic.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

Who is buying the mystery box?


----------



## ling168 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who is buying the mystery box?


 I purchased it and just got shipping notification!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 12, 2013)

I ordered yesterday &amp; I got my shipping confirmation today- fingers crossed I get the Black Sea salt- actually I want them all!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered yesterday &amp; I got my shipping confirmation today- fingers crossed I get the Black Sea salt- actually I want them all!!!


 Me too I want them all.


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 13, 2013)

I just purchased it today. So excited. It's my first mystery box, and only my second box from julep so yay! Hopefully it will ship out and arrive sooner rather than later.


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 14, 2013)

Did anyone else order the Springtime Renewal add-on in April? I just realized yesterday that I'm pretty sure the 3 polishes were Leah, Amy, and Georgia. But I got Gloria instead of Georgia, did this happen to anyone else?

Also I found Gloria super frustrating to work with, clumpy, thick and just plain difficult!


----------



## sunnydebs (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought the mystery box and just got shipping confirmation today.  It was odd because it said my address but someone else's name!  I called Julep and they said their shipping team reprinted all the shipping labels with the correct names and will resend the tracking numbers.  I though I'd let you guys know in case anyone else has the issue.  Also-----for those of you who have Hotmail and the emails come in Chinese, I let them know that and they said it only happens with Hotmail and they aren't sure why, but they are aware and are trying to fix it.


----------



## JuliaS (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sunnydebs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the mystery box and just got shipping confirmation today.  It was odd because it said my address but someone else's name!  I called Julep and they said their shipping team reprinted all the shipping labels with the correct names and will resend the tracking numbers.  I though I'd let you guys know in case anyone else has the issue.  Also-----for those of you who have Hotmail and the emails come in Chinese, I let them know that and they said it only happens with Hotmail and they aren't sure why, but they are aware and are trying to fix it.


 I got my shipping confirmation too. I went back and checked and it is addressed to someone else, but my address. I didn't even notice the first time I opened my email. I hope I have no issues.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 16, 2013)

ANyone gotten their mystery box?  Kind of itching to see what else may be in them...if it may be worth it this time?!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ANyone gotten their mystery box?  Kind of itching to see what else may be in them...if it may be worth it this time?!


 I bought it the minute I got the maven's get first chance email, and my tracking hasn't moved yet. I received the tracking email on Friday.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm in the same boat- I've been stalking since Friday &amp; it hasn't moved


----------



## biskit (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sunnydebs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the mystery box and just got shipping confirmation today.  It was odd because it said my address but someone else's name!  I called Julep and they said their shipping team reprinted all the shipping labels with the correct names and will resend the tracking numbers.  I though I'd let you guys know in case anyone else has the issue.  Also-----for those of you who have Hotmail and the emails come in Chinese, I let them know that and they said it only happens with Hotmail and they aren't sure why, but they are aware and are trying to fix it.


 I had the same exact issue! How weird. I guess it's comforting (and not) that it seems to be a wider issue than just mine... strange they were able to re-print though (wouldn't they have been already shipped at that point?) Strange.


----------



## casby (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm also still waiting for things to move from "electronic shipping info received" ... I've previously had good luck with fast julep shipping (using usps) so I think this is probably Julep's fault (and not USPS)-- my original shipping email had the correct name and everything so they wouldn't have needed to reprint mine.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm new to nail polish, looking for some nice reds to cut the grey, black and browns I wear in my new career move as interpreter.  

I've got 3 herniated discs in neck, operated on one level and not advised to operate on the remaining, so I can't bend my head and can't bear weight over 2 pounds.  Any kind of looking down is a nice little adventure in pain and an open invitation for further nerve crushing.

So I'm slowly establishing a new career - open my big mouth and blab away!  

During this tricky transition period, the MUT beauty community has been a huge part of my positive energy folks, giving me advise on how to look and feel good again and trading with me so that I am able to build a nice supply of products that I otherwise can't quite afford yet.  

I need to keep things conservative as I do interpretations for depositions, corporate council, juvi hearings and hopefully trials... but a nice flair of red is perfectly acceptable.  It's all so new but very mentally stimulating.  Even got a compliment from a very handsome probationary officer while we were waiting outside! It was adorable, he made sure to let me know that he was married and worded his compliment in the most respectful fashion I've ever heard a man compliment a woman's nails on!

Sooooo....  I was wondering if there might be a more nail polish focused trade group?  Or if anyone has any nice candy apple reds or other reds to trade?  I just have too many subs right now and don't the physical space for the products for another box!






 

Please feel free to PM me individually if you'd like.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2013)

We have a nail polish swap box group which is currently not active however we also have the Buy/Sell/Trade forum which you can create a wish list or swap of your own.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We have a nail polish swap box group which is currently not active however we also have the Buy/Sell/Trade forum which you can create a wish list or swap of your own.


 Thanks!!  How much is Maven sub any way?  I looked on line and couldn't find any price info.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Penny intro box is a penny (plus applicable tax if any. Promo code for that is PENNY. After that it's $19.99 plus any applicable tax.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

I caved and ordered the mystery box. I hope its not like the Spring mystery box I am still waiting on that one. I emailed them and was told they forgot to ship it and that they will be sending out a new one.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 16, 2013)

I am in the Julep swap Group on Facebook and it looks a lot better then Spring box.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 16, 2013)

Box 3



 box 1



Box 4


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 17, 2013)

> I am in the Julep swap Group on Facebook and it looks a lot better then Spring box.


 I had no idea there was a Julep swap group! Is it an open group?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am in the Julep swap Group on Facebook and it looks a lot better then Spring box.
> ...


----------



## acostakk (Apr 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Box 3 

 box 1 

Box 4

Thank you for posting this. I'm reassured about skipping now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 17, 2013)

> I had no idea there was a Julep swap group! Is it an open group?





> There's a Julep Swap Group?!


 Yep.. I'm in it, too. They swap/sell all kinds of polish.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 17, 2013)

yes there is two julep swap groups. Julep Swap and the one I run for canada. Canada Julep swaps.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep.. I'm in it, too. They swap/sell all kinds of polish.


 I'm in it as well.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 17, 2013)

> I'm in it as well.


 Ooh! Cool!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh! Cool!


 Haven't traded yet mostly lurking lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 17, 2013)

> Haven't traded yet mostly lurking lol.


 I've done two purchases, still working on my hoard and can't bring myself to swap much just yet lmao!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's a swatch of Sadie from Julep sea salt mystery box.


----------



## casby (Apr 17, 2013)

Box 5 contents 

(which I'm happy about because I didn't get the black sea salt polish or any dupes) All arrived sealed in plastic which made me happy -- although I wish the body frosting had some sort of inner seal.

Parker (orange? sort of pale)

natalie (bright pink)

leah (green -- "Vivid and refreshing grass green with a hint of shimmer" according to Julep)

Jill (brown? taupe-y grey? sea salt finish)

Tub of the Pink grapefruit body frosting

toe separators/nail file
eta:spoilers (sorry)


----------



## casby (Apr 17, 2013)

Although the sea salt finish doesn't look like a Zoya Pixie dust dupe -- the chunky bits are much finer (like microglitter texture, you can definately feel them but the aren't super huge or shiny).


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

Urghh my tracking still hasn't moved. I wonder if this is on the USPS side of things though.


----------



## casby (Apr 17, 2013)

my tracking was at electronic shipment info received from the 14th until 1am today (17th) where it magically appeared in Maryland having never showed up in Washington state


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

If you don't want to read this RANT please just skip to the photos.

So disappointed. Two of these are from 2012.... one from Feb 2012's mystery box I believe and 1 from Fall 2012. I understand that they're going to try and get rid of their old polishes and IT IS a mystery box, but that doesn't mean send me one or two new things and old polish that you're trying to rid yourself of for the remaining. Maybe at least put in older Summer or Spring colors - meaning please correspond to the appropriate season. I wanted to note I already received 'Lauren' in my Spring Mystery Box and I am not completely unhappy that it is in my Sea Salt Mystery box because at least it's a Summery color, but the other two are from Fall/Winter...*sigh*.








Sea Salt Mystery Box &gt;_&lt;


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

Could someone link me to the Julep Trade Forum? I have the Sea Salt Finish in Sadie (black) and I wanted the Blush or light Pink Shade. I also have Lauren (Hot Pink), Gunta (Royal Blue), and Meryl (Grey) if anyone would prefer those instead.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 17, 2013)

I expected the mystery boxes to have all three of the sea salt polishes with a few of the older out of date polishes added in to build value. All of the boxes I've seen in here are no where worth $25 imo.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 17, 2013)

Am I the only one that think Julep isn't worth the hype? I usually skip, but have a bunch of their polishes from when I was still getting a box regularly. I painted my nails today and remembered why I skip. I think the formula is awful! Streaky, goopy, just bad, Sinful Colors is better and it's only $2. Let me know if you disagree. I think they put out the most colors, but I want a smooth even application in a polish.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I expected the mystery boxes to have all three of the sea salt polishes with a few of the older out of date polishes added in to build value. All of the boxes I've seen in here are no where worth $25 imo.


 I did too until I re-read the description of the box. I think whether or not the box is worth it is subjective. I mean if someone receives a box with colors they find amazing and wearable then it's worth it to them. However, I found the Spring Mystery box to be of better value than the Sea Salt Mystery box, but that is just me.



> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one that think Julep isn't worth the hype? I usually skip, but have a bunch of their polishes from when I was still getting a box regularly. I painted my nails today and remembered why I skip. I think the formula is awful! Streaky, goopy, just bad, Sinful Colors is better and it's only $2. Let me know if you disagree. I think they put out the most colors, but I want a smooth even application in a polish.


 
I am still debating, but I have to agree with others regarding the polishes being hit or miss in terms of formulation. I have some that apply easily and others that are difficult to apply -- streaky and goopy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I've been really wanting to try Zoya's polishes, but am completely overwhelmed by their polishes and selections every time I attempt to navigate through their site.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 17, 2013)

you asked any you will recieve the https://www.facebook.com/groups/247031492082531/ the link to the swap group.


----------



## casby (Apr 17, 2013)

Heather, most mystery boxes (in the past) have generally had 3-4 polishes (plus some random products) -- do I think Julep is overpriced? yes. From facebook group it looks like box 11 is the super mega lucky box. But for me, as a first time mystery box purchaser, I feel like I got lucky (box 5,no dupes to things I had before, the sea salt color I wanted, and an interesting product to try). I do wish Julep would be better about color accuracy and swatches for the monthly boxes but I really love Ginger (from the Feb 2013 box).

For what it's worth, I would never buy Julep full price but I really liked the Valentine's Day gift card (which basically has made everything I've purchased half price). I'll probably be skipping most month's boxes and hoping for another gift card sale before November/December


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my tracking was at electronic shipment info received from the 14th until 1am today (17th) where it magically appeared in Maryland having never showed up in Washington state


 lol looks like mine did the same! It was just electronic info from the 14th until I checked JUST NOW, and its now out for delivery.


----------



## casby (Apr 17, 2013)

congrats Jenna -- thin coats seem to work best for the sea salt finish -- my camera is crap at photos though.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How do you like it?


----------



## sunnydebs (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also still waiting for things to move from "electronic shipping info received" ... I've previously had good luck with fast julep shipping (using usps) so I think this is probably Julep's fault (and not USPS)-- my original shipping email had the correct name and everything so they wouldn't have needed to reprint mine.


 I asked them if they had actually shipped yet and they said they caught the error just in time to reprint before they went out.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 17, 2013)

I personally feel like the mystery boxes are a better value than the monthly sub box because more seems to be included. However I also got a 50% off gift card that I have been using to buy mystery boxes for the past three months, so I paid only $12.50 for this box. AND i only started subbing to Julep in Feb so I do not have to worry about duplicates when they send out older polishes that many others may have received in a monthly maven subscription. However once that gift card is gone...no more mystery boxes (Or so I say now)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've done two purchases, still working on my hoard and can't bring myself to swap much just yet lmao!


 Lol I bought a polish from a really nice girl on that group. I got something from her on Ebay then ended up buying another polish from her. She emailed me saying if you like polish you should join this FB group im on when she told me I was like im already on there lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's kinda: Meh for my taste


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 5 contents
> 
> ...


 Parker is cute, but it usually takes me like 3 coats to look even, the rest are really pretty though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one that think Julep isn't worth the hype? I usually skip, but have a bunch of their polishes from when I was still getting a box regularly. I painted my nails today and remembered why I skip. I think the formula is awful! Streaky, goopy, just bad, Sinful Colors is better and it's only $2. Let me know if you disagree. I think they put out the most colors, but I want a smooth even application in a polish.


 Well it's hit and miss pretty much, I like how they look, so the formula isn't that big of a deal for me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did too until I re-read the description of the box. I think whether or not the box is worth it is subjective. I mean if someone receives a box with colors they find amazing and wearable then it's worth it to them. However, I found the Spring Mystery box to be of better value than the Sea Salt Mystery box, but that is just me.
> ...


 This! Same thing happens to me


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 17, 2013)

Accidently posted this in the may thread. Adding it here.

Got my sea salt mystery box. #7

I got Jill (sea salt),Claudette, Sarah, Viola, and the Rock Star hand cream. I have been wanting the cream so I am happy with that and the sand texture. Claudette and Viola are bleh colors for me and Sarah is a dupe. I think I have learned my lesson. (again) No more mystery boxes for me...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This! Same thing happens to me


----------



## brandarae (Apr 18, 2013)

Just received my box today. The box showed that it left Kent, WA yesterday. So I was surprised to get it today (I'm in Delaware). I got version 10 which includes:

Madeline (sea salt), Parker, Melissa, Sarah, toe separators, file, age defying hand brightener.

Basically, only 1 new item for me. Oh well, I only paid $5.58 after my remaining Vday gc. I think this will be my last mystery box for awhile. Well, I say that until the next one comes out! LOL


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box today. The box showed that it left Kent, WA yesterday. So I was surprised to get it today (I'm in Delaware). I got version 10 which includes:
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about the Mystery Boxes.... I'm sure I'll get the next one!


 I do too, I keep hoping the next one is the big one lol.


----------



## FrostKitty (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all! 

I've been lurking for months and finally decided to take the plunge and join.  Sadly, my first post is going to be whiny.  Against my better judgement I went ahead and ordered the Sea Salt Mystery Box even though I haven't been real lucky in terms of the boxes I've received from Julep.   Now that I've opened up the mystery box I really wish I'd gone with my first instinct and passed on the Mystery Box and ordered some indie polishes instead.  

I received Box #10 and I can't begin to imagine a box that could not have been worse without someone making an effort to pick colors that are so beyond anything that I would ever wear, or have ever ordered from Julep (and I used to order a lot of their polish).   Even with the understanding that a Mystery Box is just that.. a mystery I am really disappointed.   

Box 10 Contains: 



 



Toe Separators, A Nail File, Hand Brightening Cream along with 4 polishes: 

Sarah (a dupe of a dupe that I can't give away because it looks clownish (especially on a woman my age) 

Parker - an orange cream that will make me look like I have Hepatitis if I wear it

Madeline - The Pink Sea Salt (the color I least wanted) 

and Melissa which is yet another dupe that I didn't like the first and second time I received it and that is nowhere near as cool as NFU's 61.   

Whining done... I want to say that I really do enjoy this site and the different forums and look forward to getting to know you all.  

Daphne


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

First, welcome to MakeupTalk! I'm sorry you're disappointed in the polishes however I will say once you've been a member here at MUT for five days and have 15 posts you can use our buy/TRADE/sell forum to swap those polishes for something else with the members who have swaps listed. Second, if you're willing to give it a go and not swap the items try a water marble nail with those colors.



> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> ...


----------



## biskit (Apr 18, 2013)

How are people finding the box "version" numbers? Do they post it on a FB somewhere? I guess I was under the illusion they were a true grab bag and would be totally random but it seems like some people get the same thing?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *biskit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are people finding the box "version" numbers? Do they post it on a FB somewhere? I guess I was under the illusion they were a true grab bag and would be totally random but it seems like some people get the same thing?


 I think the order confirmation says it ? or the paper in the box?maybe, not sure


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 18, 2013)

the invoice in your box has the number.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *biskit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are people finding the box "version" numbers? Do they post it on a FB somewhere? I guess I was under the illusion they were a true grab bag and would be totally random but it seems like some people get the same thing?


 
I had that same problem. It's on the invoice included in your box.


----------



## Krendall (Apr 19, 2013)

I got box #5 like a couple of others here.  This one included Natalie, Parker, Leah, and Jill and also the Pink Grapefruit Body Frosting.  I didn't get any dupes (yay) but my body frosting STINKS!  Does anyone smell like a weird cinnamon note at the end??


----------



## FrostKitty (Apr 19, 2013)

> I think the order confirmation says it ? or the paper in the box?maybe, not sure


 The Box Number is on th invoice you receive with your box. I used to wonder about how people knew what box th received - I tear into boxes and don't pay attention to invoices....


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 19, 2013)

I got Box #1 -- contents in spoiler box.

Madeline - pink Sea Salt
Otte 
Barbra
Joy
 
 
Hand Brightening Cream Toe Separators
Nail File
 
Joy is the only duplicate polish in the box for me, and I like it so I'll either stash it or give it to my mom for Mother's Day.  I can't imagine using Otte very much, but I can kind of see it in a water marble with a light orange and white, maybe.  At least I wouldn't be wasting polish I'd use very often if it looked hideous!
 
I paid for the mystery box using my Valentine's Day gift card, so with 4 polishes, I figure it worked out to $3 each, and the products were free.  On average, I've maybe paid $5 for each of my Julep polishes, so I actually think they're not a bad value.  Some of the formulas are certainly weird -- how they get to be thick on your nails but runny on the brush is the real mystery to me!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Box Number is on th invoice you receive with your box. I used to wonder about how people knew what box th received - I tear into boxes and don't pay attention to invoices....


 I was replying to a girl wondering, paper in the box= invoice ^^


----------



## sunnydebs (Apr 19, 2013)

I got Box #2.  Contents in spoiler box 

4 polishes including Sadie (the sea salt finish), Lauren, Meryl, &amp; Gunta.  It also came with the pomegranate cream, a nail file, and toe separators.  I thought it was a pretty good box but I already had Lauren, so that sort of stinks.  :-


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 19, 2013)

I finally got my mystery box today! I got box 9 which contains

nail file

toe separators
Julep glow on hand cream
keira
dendrie
maria
madeline
Overall i am very pleased with what i got and happy i bought the box! Now I just have to try to resist my urges and skip the monthly box!


----------



## FrostKitty (Apr 20, 2013)

> I was replying to a girl wondering, paper in the box= invoice ^^Â


 I was a posting danger to myself yesterday... And would've been the same today if I hadn't gotten pulled out of the house to garden and dance in the rain. Paper = invoice... Got it


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a posting danger to myself yesterday... And would've been the same today if I hadn't gotten pulled out of the house to garden and dance in the rain. Paper = invoice... Got it


 lmao it's OK I couldn't remember the word, oh those days when the brain is no worky!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 24, 2013)

Ugh I regret posting about the groupon deal for the gumdrop polishes. They weren't packaged well at all and were broken when they got to my house. Groupon is refusing to even give me a refund, because it was "final sale." This is insane to me, I have ordered things on sale through other companies before that were on sale (and considered "final sale" because of that) but they were still willing to give me a refund when it didnt make it in tact to my house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I emailed jesse's girl but we will see.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 24, 2013)

> Ugh I regret posting about the groupon deal for the gumdrop polishes. They weren't packaged well at all and were broken when they got to my house. Groupon is refusing to even give me a refund, because it was "final sale." This is insane to me, I have ordered things on sale through other companies before that were on sale (and considered "final sale" because of that) but they were still willing to give me a refund when it didnt make it in tact to my house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I emailed jesse's girl but we will see.


 That's garbage. Hopefully the company will make it right. Is there any way to open adispute with Groupon, because they came damaged? With regards to your payment.. like if you used a cc or something?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh I regret posting about the groupon deal for the gumdrop polishes. They weren't packaged well at all and were broken when they got to my house. Groupon is refusing to even give me a refund, because it was "final sale." This is insane to me, I have ordered things on sale through other companies before that were on sale (and considered "final sale" because of that) but they were still willing to give me a refund when it didnt make it in tact to my house
> 
> 
> ...


 Send them pictures and state something like this.

To Whom It May Concern,
I purchased the Groupon deal for Jessie's Girl Gumdrop polishes on ______. The package arrived on _____ however the nails polishes were not packaged in a manner to prevent breakage and as a result the bottles arrived broken. I have attached pictures of the broken polishes.

I'm requesting a replacement for this order or a refund as I did not received the items in usable condition. If a replacement or refund is not issued then I will have to file a dispute with my credit card company in the amount of ______ since I did not get what I paid for. You have five business days to let me know if a replacement or refund will be issued.

Sincerely,

Your Name

http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/features/feature-0008-getting-your-money-back


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 24, 2013)

.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh I regret posting about the groupon deal for the gumdrop polishes. They weren't packaged well at all and were broken when they got to my house. Groupon is refusing to even give me a refund, because it was "final sale." This is insane to me, I have ordered things on sale through other companies before that were on sale (and considered "final sale" because of that) but they were still willing to give me a refund when it didnt make it in tact to my house
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that, my mom just told me mine arrived today and they were ok.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With the growing popularity and inability to get the box I want (a staple of the maven experience I think is being able to change styles) combined with customer service that was of no help because of their inability to actually read my email (they kept sending me replies to questions I was not asking), I finally cancelled.
> 
> And I love that I am using this month as justification (sarcasm because one bad month that really isn't that bad, sold out for a lot of people, shouldn't really be justification). Because deep down I just feel foolish because I know I can quit any month regardless of reason and I totally have plenty of nail polish and should have stopped long ago. I think I should really blame MUT for being an enabler. Haha. Phew. Happy with this decision. Now just need to stop following Julep threads so there is no envy.


 i think you should try and log in the first day. no one who is eager about the boxes and reserves within ~24hours has sellout issues. i'm sorry you feel that way, but i think any company with well-liked products sells out. they release monthly collections so it makes sense for them not to have endless supplies.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think you should try and log in the first day. no one who is eager about the boxes and reserves within ~24hours has sellout issues. i'm sorry you feel that way, but i think any company with well-liked products sells out. they release monthly collections so it makes sense for them not to have endless supplies


 It was meant to be a joke! A joke that I needed an excuse to cancel when in reality I have so much nail polish and that should be my reason.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was meant to be a joke! A joke that I needed an excuse to cancel when in reality I have so much nail polish and that should be my reason.


 sorry if my response was a tiny bit rude!

sending positive energy =)


----------



## Stacey Stiles (Jan 13, 2015)

@@audiophilekate What was in Take Me To Paris and Destination: Santa Fe, New Mexico?


----------



## Stacey Stiles (Jan 13, 2015)

@@mariahk83 Do you remember what colors were in Destination Waikiki Beach?


----------

